# Extrem Ganken



## AdamsApfel (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
als ich dann in Ruhe am questen war sah ich dann 2 Allis (beide 4 Level unter mir).
Ich griff sie aber nicht an weil ich die Quests fertig machen wollte und als ich dann am kämpfen war kamen die beiden auf mich zu und wollten mich töten,mit ein wenig Glück und diesem Lebensstein habe ich sie besiegt und 2 Minuten später kamen dann 2 80er die mich 10mal Töten und nun an meiner Leiche campen während ich hier schreibe,und der selbe Typ tötet auch immer vor dem Lager die Level 30er die da questen an,wie mich vor kurzen schonmal.

Haben diese Leute keinen Skill um richtiges PvP zu betreiben oder wie? ist es mit 80 so Langweilig weil auf Dauer ist es doch stupide alles zu 1Hitten und einen dann aus zu lachen oder Stolz darauf zu sein.

*////Aber irgendwann ist doch mal genug wenn Spieler gezielt andere Spieler daran hindern zu spielen,das ging schonmal über 45Minuten.*///

Er nennt sich auch noch stolz irgendwas mit "gank" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Und jetzt? Idioten gibt es immer... Frag im Allgemeinchat nach Hilfe und spiel weiter.


----------



## Eryas (14. Dezember 2009)

Solche Leute gibt es leider immer wieder. 
Ob die sich tollfühlen, weil sie sonst nichts können oder was auch immer...
Da kann man nichts gegen machen, ausser selbst 80er holen.

Auch gut sind Typen auf dem Schlachtfeld, die einen zu 4. angreifen und dann auf seine Leiche spucken und irgendwelche
"xyz lacht sich über eure Doofheit kaputt" Makros reinhauen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## AdamsApfel (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Idioten gibt es immer... Frag im Allgemeinchat nach Hilfe und spiel weiter.




1.Im Chat ist keiner 80
2. Kann ich nicht weiter spielen weil sie da immer noch warten....
3. Kann ich auf sowas wie dich verzichten also bleib aus dem Thread


----------



## Vizard (14. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch total normal auf einem PvP Server. Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als auszuloggen und zu warten bis sie weg sind.
Aber wenn es dir nicht passt gegankt zu werden wieso spielst du dann überhaupt auf einem PvP Server?
Wenn dich sowas stört spiel einfach auf einem PvE Server so einfach ist das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel nennt sich nun mal World of Warcraft. 

Ich bashe auch lowlvl´s wenn sie mir entgegenkommen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> 1.Im Chat ist keiner 80
> 2. Kann ich nicht weiter spielen weil sie da immer noch warten....
> 3. Kann ich auf sowas wie dich verzichten also bleib aus dem Thread



Tut mir leid, aber wenn jeder Affe ins Forum kommt nur weil seine Leiche gecampt wird dann hätten wir hier zig tausende Threads... Wenn dir das nicht gefällt such dir einfach einen PvE Server und dann hast du deine Ruhe. Ganken ist halt ein Mittel gegen Langeweile und wenn du gegankt wirst kann dir hier im Forum am wenigsten geholfen werden.


----------



## Gnap (14. Dezember 2009)

mein tipp erstell nen alli char und beschimpfe sie aufs übelste xD aber ggf hilft dir ja auch das weiter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (14. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... pvp server, schlingendorntal... das lager müsste das von nesingwary sein (mir is jetzt so geläufig wie das lager nun heist aber etwas in den weg) das is eigendlich normal da.

Du solltest dir sorgen machen wenn über wochen niemand ma kurz die leute die dort questen erledigt. Einzige mgl is abzuwarten und zu versuchen dort was zu erledigen wenn die 80'er weiter sind (außer es is ein schurke drunter) oder weitläufig das gebiet zum questen zu meiden... was einem viele ep nimmt da man Stranglethorn auslässt.

Es liegt an dir TE nimmst du es in kauf jede 5 min gekillt zu werden oder hast du einen ausweichplan in der richtung? Aber wenn du schon auf einen pvp realm spielst muss man überall damit rechnen denke ich.


----------



## valibaba (14. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst in solchen Fällen ein Ticket schreiben... Der GM wird wenn der Fall wirklich so extrem ist wie du ihn schilderst einschreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich auch schon erlebt... wurde 30min. lang gegankt hab n GM angeschrieben und dann war das geganke zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer mit seinen kleinen chars gegen andere chars auf selbigem level nix reißen kann logt halt auf den 80er um


----------



## Gnap (14. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Du kannst in solchen Fällen ein Ticket schreiben... Der GM wird wenn der Fall wirklich so extrem ist wie du ihn schilderst einschreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ne ist klar xD der gm kugelt und bepisst sich höchstens vor lachen...


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Charerstellung auf einem PvP Server (und das PvP Konzept heisst hier ja einfach: Wir schalten PvP mal an) hätte man sich durchaus denken können dass unter den paar Tausend Spielern immer ein paar sind die ein anderes Verständnis von Fairness haben als man selbst,

Da hilft wohl nur Transfer auf PvE.


----------



## Thokaan (14. Dezember 2009)

mimimi? Tja sowas kommt halt wechsel den server oder so das hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (14. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mach nen char von der gegenseite und Flame sie im Channel an was das soll. Bums aus !!   
Wer aufm PvP server ist MUSS damit rechnen . Rum Heulen, hier, bring mal gar nichts ...sry


----------



## Redolan (14. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Du kannst in solchen Fällen ein Ticket schreiben... Der GM wird wenn der Fall wirklich so extrem ist wie du ihn schilderst einschreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wird auf keinen fall funktionieren ich habs damals auch versucht als mich 2 gezielt und das ging über tage hin gegankt haben also die haben mich bei jeder möglichkeit gekillt, der gm meinte nur das das ein pvp server sei und das die deswegen nichts unternehmen können d. h. du kannst einen über stunden tage jahre ganken die gm's können/werden nichts unternehmen


----------



## -sonixx- (14. Dezember 2009)

es gibt leider immer wieder solche hirnprotesen (auf ally und horde seite)! das sind halt die one-hit-orgasmus-freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . spiel mit einem anderen char weiter.


----------



## Larmina (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wenn jeder Affe ins Forum kommt nur weil seine Leiche gecampt wird dann hätten wir hier zig tausende Threads... Wenn dir das nicht gefällt such dir einfach einen PvE Server und dann hast du deine Ruhe. Ganken ist halt ein Mittel gegen Langeweile und wenn du gegankt wirst kann dir hier im Forum am wenigsten geholfen werden.


Doch. Er bekommt hier seelischen Beistand...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (14. Dezember 2009)

hm, mach ne Pause....oder mach nen Allychar und flame sie solange, bis ein GM dich zu ner Pause zwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, wechsel das gebiet o.Ä., belebe dich beim geistheiler wieder und dann ruhestein, dann schaust im ah oder so vorbei und merke dir: wenn du 2 alteingesessene hasen als neuling plättest, dann brauchst du dir über den Rest schonmal keine Gedanken machen^^


----------



## Swizzcheeze (14. Dezember 2009)

ganken macht spass. so wars schon immer
 zu 60 zeiten gabs da stundenlanges massen-openpvp man konnte in strangle wirklich wochenlang ned über 10min questen, weil da schon einer angeritten kam und dich umgeboxt hat. die anderen vorposten haben auch recht damit, dass du auf nem pvpserver nichts zu suchen hast wenn sich bei dir, bei bisschen ganken, die tränendrüse einschaltet


----------



## Darayon (14. Dezember 2009)

Auf welchem Server spielst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Al_xander (14. Dezember 2009)

Tach,

hab sowas auch erlebt, wenn se dich killen dann auf beim Geisterheiler rezzen aufmounten und nach Beutebucht, wart da paar Mins kannst ja ware ins AH stellen Preise abchecken und something und dann in der nähe von beutebucht Questen bei den Blutsegelbunkanieren und Eingang von BotyBay. Sollte eigtl helfen hat bei mir auch geholfen denen wird dann langweilig und se ver.... sich dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe konnt dir helfen.

MfG Al_x


----------



## Zero-X (14. Dezember 2009)

Also erlich bei uns ist das normal, einer tötet nen Twink dann kommt 1 80 der killt denn der in erwischt hatte. Dann eght es richtig los und erst sind es 2 80 dann 4 und irgendwann kämpfen 2 kleine gruppen gegeneinander nur weil 1 jemanden aus frust oder so gekillt hat.

Bester typ in solchen fällen, Gebietswechsel oder Pause, schau dir die Welt an^^


----------



## Ragmo (14. Dezember 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ist doch total normal auf einem PvP Server. Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als auszuloggen und zu warten bis sie weg sind.
> Aber wenn es dir nicht passt gegankt zu werden wieso spielst du dann überhaupt auf einem PvP Server?


pvp=player vs player und nicht kleiner grüner vs UB3R-H4XX0R-R00X0R-PWN-G34R-leute^^
pvp sollte ein ehrvoller kampf sein^^
ein (nur beispiel) 30er der 2 26er besiegt, die IHN angreifen ist ehrvoll (auf dem lvl is der unterschied von +-5 level nicht die welt und schon garnich zu zweit^^)
aber 2 80er die es schaffen einen 30er zu besiegen... naja^^
vorallem als hordie (und da vorallem als ork^^ auch wenn hier keine rassen genannt werden^^) sollte ehre>all sein... und das nich nur auf rp-servern^^


----------



## Hackseputt (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey, an alle die meinen es wäre seine eigene Schuld wenn er aufm PvP server spielt: 
Der sinn eines PvP Servers ist es nicht dauergegankt zuwerden. und wenn er sich mit einem Problem an die Community wendet, könntet ihr doch Rücksichtsvoll reagieren und Anteilnahme zeigen oder halt die Klappe halten. Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr meint es interessiert keinen was der TE schreibt, aber was ihr schreibt schon ?



Arosk schrieb:


> [...] dann hätten wir hier zig tausende Threads [...]



und wenn jeder seppel nochmal sagen muss das das ein Mimimi Treat ist und das es halt Arschkarte ist, hat so nen Thema mal schnell 5 Seiten und mehr.... also wenn einer eure Meinung gesagt hat dann haltet doch die Klappe wenn nichts konstruktives mehr bei rum kommt


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ist doch total normal auf einem PvP Server. Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als auszuloggen und zu warten bis sie weg sind.
> Aber wenn es dir nicht passt gegankt zu werden wieso spielst du dann überhaupt auf einem PvP Server?
> Wenn dich sowas stört spiel einfach auf einem PvE Server so einfach ist das.
> 
> ...




ich kann dem nur zustimmen.... auch wenn ich es nicht unbedingt gut finde aber naja...ist anscheinend ein pvp-server... gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Nimroth22 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tja sowas passiert nunmal am meisten in Stranglethorn . früher gabs wenn man Glück hatte ne große Klopperei auf offen Feld .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war spitze .


----------



## oens (14. Dezember 2009)

tjoa...strangle war schon hart "damals" auf kel thuzad...was allerdings mit lvl 70 auf der insel von quel´danas abgelaufen ist war richtig heavy...da haben sowohl allies als auch hordler ganze schlachtzüge erstellt um die questenden mitspieler zu "ärgern" und an den dailies zu hindern...

das war dann auch der grund für mich meinen druiden auf nen pve-server zu transen...mit sowas muss man halt rechnen und entweder durchhalten oder ausweichen


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hey, an alle die meinen es wäre seine eigene Schuld wenn er aufm PvP server spielt:
> Der sinn eines PvP Servers ist es nicht dauergegankt zuwerden. und wenn er sich mit einem Problem an die Community wendet, könntet ihr doch Rücksichtsvoll reagieren und Anteilnahme zeigen oder halt die Klappe halten. Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr meint es interessiert keinen was der TE schreibt, aber was ihr schreibt schon ?
> 
> 
> ...




mag sein, dass es nicht seine schuld ist, auf einem pvp.server zu spielen - vielleicht wusste er es bei der serverauswahl einfach nicht besser und vielleicht ist es auch nicht der sinn eines solchen servers, "dauergegegankt" zu werden, ABER: fakt ist nun mal, dass er immer noch auf diesem server spielt, inzwischen auch realisiert hat, was es damit auf sich hat und es nun mal möglich ist, dort jemanden "dauerzuganken".

versteht mich nicht falsch - ich findes auch nicht gut, wenn so etwas passiert - nur soll man sich darüber nicht beschweren, wenn man auf einem pvp-server spielt.



wenn sich jemand mit einem problem an die comunity wendet, kann es auch mal sein, dass meinungen geäußert werden, die nicht jedem passen und deshalb auf wenig gegenliebe stoßen - thats (virtual) life...

btw: seien wir doch mal ehrlich - auch wenn man das verhalten der anderen nicht gut findet - am ende ist es eben doch ein weiterer minimi-thread und wenn er nicht den server wechselt, sondern sich weiter solchen situationen aussetzt, dann hat er eben die a.-karte .... (um es mal mit deinen worten zu sagen)


----------



## AdamsApfel (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin auf Frostwofl ich hab jetzt vergssen wo man das nachsehen kann...aufjedenfall wurde derServer "Voll" angezeigt.
im nachhinein hätte ich besser einen anderen genommen aber jetzt nochmal 35Level da habe ich keine Lust drauf.

btw. die haben da insgesamt 1 Stunde auf mich gewartet und immer einen ausgleacht.
Ich denke mal sie mussten jetzt schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (14. Dezember 2009)

Wurde auch mal 30 Minuten lang gegankt, ausloggen bisschen essen + trinken, surfen, tv schauen. Wieder einloggen, weiterzocken.

Oder du levelst per Dungeon Finder. (ja ich bin ein Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## R92CP (14. Dezember 2009)

/Allianzdenken EIN

So, da ich nun meine Nachtelf Druidin auf 80 habe und nichts erreichen kann, da ich zu doof bin, werd ich mir mal meinen kleinen Nîghtbáshèr erstellen, welcher ein Nachtelf Schurke ist.

"Oh schau mal, mein Freund Légòlârs! Obwohl du einen Zwerg Hunter spielst und wir 4 Level unter dem Hordi sind, können wir den doch totschlagen! Wenn der was will, dann loggen wir und killen ihn, wir haben ja 80er!"

 /Allianzdenken AUS



Ein Tipp: Keine Gnade, kein Gewinsel, nieder mit dem wertlosen Leben, du ODER sie, beides geht nicht!


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin auf Frostwofl ich hab jetzt vergssen wo man das nachsehen kann...aufjedenfall wurde derServer "Voll" angezeigt.
> im nachhinein hätte ich besser einen anderen genommen aber jetzt nochmal 35Level da habe ich keine Lust drauf.




du musst ja nicht noch einmal 35 lvl machen - charaktertransfer ist das zauberwort.
infos dazu siehe hier: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=23993


----------



## -Migu- (14. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> /Allianzdenken EIN
> 
> So, da ich nun meine Nachtelf Druidin auf 80 habe und nichts erreichen kann, da ich zu doof bin, werd ich mir mal meinen kleinen Nîghtbáshèr erstellen, welcher ein Nachtelf Schurke ist.
> 
> ...



Bingo, ich hab das Gefühl, dass Allies nur angreifen wenn sie in Überzahl sind... Wie im BG, ich Schami treffe Hunter (3lvl über mir) ich will 1on1 kämpfen, der haut aber solange ab bis hinten dran 3 andere Hunter auftauchen und mit mir den Boden wischen...
Keine Ehre mehr ts, ts.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (14. Dezember 2009)

Tipp: aufem PVE Server wär das nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so an sich is das kein schönes veralten verstößt gegen alle ehrenkodexe.... aber welches iddie kennt die schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> /Allianzdenken EIN
> 
> So, da ich nun meine Nachtelf Druidin auf 80 habe und nichts erreichen kann, da ich zu doof bin, werd ich mir mal meinen kleinen Nîghtbáshèr erstellen, welcher ein Nachtelf Schurke ist.
> 
> ...



sicher, dass du da nicht etwas verwechselst?

/Hordedenken EIN

So, da ich nun meine Tauren Druidin auf 80 habe und nichts erreichen kann, da ich zu doof bin, werd ich mir mal meinen kleinen Nîghtbáshèr erstellen, welcher ein Untoter Schurke ist.

"Oh schau mal, mein Freund Légòlârs! Obwohl du einen Orc Hunter spielst und wir 4 Level unter dem Allii sind, können wir den doch totschlagen! Wenn der was will, dann loggen wir und killen ihn, wir haben ja 80er!"

 /Hordedenken AUS




mal im ernst -  mit alli- oder hordedenken hat das nichts zu tun: auf beiden seiten gibt es eben solche und solche typen.... das allein von der fraktion abhängig zu machen, ist etwas zu kurz gedacht. (meiner meinung nach jedenfalls)


----------



## Syrras (14. Dezember 2009)

Twink erstellen und weiterleveln...


----------



## R92CP (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich da nix verwechselt habe, da:

1. Ich eine NachtelfE Druidin beschrieben habe. Komischerweise gibt es sehr viele von dieser Sorte... warum wohl? Sind die Kiddies da spitz drauf?

2. Schrieb ich Legolars [in Asi-Schrift], was man eigentlich NUR bei den Allis antrifft, zumindest kenne ich keinen Hordler, bzw. Blutelf Pala namens "Uthèr" oder "Üther". Davon ausgenommen sind Todesritter, wie es sie überall gibt, man kennt sie als "Arthass", "Arthâs" usw.

3. Müsstest du Blutelfe wählen

4.... jo immer drauf auf das Viehzeug, keine Gnade


----------



## -Migu- (14. Dezember 2009)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> alles hier ist so fröhlich wie ein mmorpg sein sollte!



Freu dich solange dein Server nicht auch infiziert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

hey R92CP, ich weiß sehr wohl, was du geschrieben hast und ich denke ich weiß auch, warum. 

ich muss gar nichts aussuchen - ist doch meine sache. der grund dafür ist der gleiche wie im obigen post: es gibt auf beiden seiten solche und solche typen.
auch auf horde seite gibt es bestimmt viele, die sich eine blutelfe nur wegen der äußeren erscheinung erstellt haben und auch auf hordeseite sind diese "lustigen" namen zu finden.

aber das jetzt weiter auszuführen - da wäre wohl ein eigener thread notwendig, also wenn es noch keinen geben würde - aber den gibt es bestimmt schon. bin mir da ganz sicher....


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hey, an alle die meinen es wäre seine eigene Schuld wenn er aufm PvP server spielt:
> Der sinn eines PvP Servers ist es nicht dauergegankt zuwerden. und wenn er sich mit einem Problem an die Community wendet, könntet ihr doch Rücksichtsvoll reagieren und Anteilnahme zeigen oder halt die Klappe halten. Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr meint es interessiert keinen was der TE schreibt, aber was ihr schreibt schon ?



Natürlich ist er das. Wenn er nur PvP machen will wenn es ihm gerade passt dann wäre ein PvE Server passend. Da kann man sich nämlich selbst PvP flaggen oder Bgs und Arena aufsuchen.


"Och Du, das ist unfair. Ihr seid 56 und wir nur 55!"
"Ach das passt mir jetzt nicht, ich bin momentan geistig nicht PvP-fähig weil ich noch den Tod meines Hamsters betrauere."
"Boah war das unfair, du hattest Itemlevel 245 und ich nur 240!"


Und ja: Natürlich ist es unfair einen haushoch unterlegenen gegner zu töten aber es ist nunmal möglich und was möglich ist haben Spieler schon immer ausgenutzt. Und wenn die Begründung nur ist dass sie sich dafür rächen dass sie gegankt wurden.

Open PvP bedeutet eben auch dass man es sich nicht aussuchen kann.


----------



## R92CP (14. Dezember 2009)

Und diese Aussage bezweifle ich wieder!
Allianzseite sind eher "Faker", also Personen, die sich mit irgendwas identifizieren wollen, z.b. "Lêgólárs", "Üthêr". Weiterhin "R0xx0r", die einfach auf die pure Boshaftigkeit in ihnen hinweisen wollen, obwohl sie grad mal 13 Jahre alt sind und Mama ihnen immer Samstag nach dem Kaffeetrinken ein paar Plätzchen an den PC bringt, Beispiele wären "Nîghtdêvîl" oder "Vênómdéàth". 
Vorzugsweise sind dies Nachtelf-Schurken.

Hordenseite eher gediegener, es gibt natürlich auch die "R0xx0r", vorzugsweise Untote Schurken [ja, Schurken sind ja so pöse pöse, Mutti bringt gleich Plätzchen] und auch die "Notgeilen" [Blutelfinnen bei Horde, wie auch Nachtelfinnen bei den Allis]. Der Unterschied ist, dass es viel mehr Leute gibt, die sich selbst auf den Arm nehmen können [das pöse Schurkenantlitz darf NICHT beschmutzt werden! Níghtdêvíl pwnd alles!], dazu kann man besonders die Tauren [Muhchen, Dudumuh, Rindeastwood und andere Funnamen] und Trolle [Rockntroll, Trollfahnder] zählen.

Allein wegen der Ausbildung der Namen sagt mir das schon, dass Horde irgendwie leicht reifer ist, wenn auch nur leicht.

Bewusst rausgelassen wurde von mir die Plage schlechthin... DK`s ohne Sinn und Verstand, auch wenn es da lustige gibt [Leechking, was leider auch teilweise zutrifft].

Natürlich gilt: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - Bekloppte gibt es immer und überall.


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

genau meine meinung tikume.

und R92CP.. du hast natürlich alle in frage kommenden spieler zur namensgebung ihrer charakter in einer wissenschaftlichen untersuchung befragt oder ist das letztendlich doch nur deine eigene meinung?
wohl eher letzteres... 
aber naja - wenigstens scheinen wir in einem punkt übereinzustimmen: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - Bekloppte gibt es immer und überall.


----------



## R92CP (14. Dezember 2009)

Nein, ich habe natürlich keine wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen angestellt, aber stichprobenhaftig haben sich meine Thesen [zumindest auf Nathrezim-PVP], bewahrheitet.

Die meisten, die schon beim Namen so extrem failen, haben auch... naja nicht das Optimum aus ihrem Häufchen Elend rausgeholt, seien es komplett falsche Sockel [Int sockeln als Hunter, Stärke als Schurke oder DK´s mit Heal-Pala-EQ].


----------



## Arnorns (14. Dezember 2009)

Redolan schrieb:


> das wird auf keinen fall funktionieren ich habs damals auch versucht als mich 2 gezielt und das ging über tage hin gegankt haben also die haben mich bei jeder möglichkeit gekillt, der gm meinte nur das das ein pvp server sei und das die deswegen nichts unternehmen können d. h. du kannst einen über stunden tage jahre ganken die gm's können/werden nichts unternehmen



das wird durchaus funktionieren können, da nach agb verhalten im spiel verboten is, das den spielspaß anderer mindert, was hier zutrifft, also freundlich den fall schildern und der gm wird den übeltäter/die übeltäter verwarnen


----------



## Jegan (14. Dezember 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> das wird durchaus funktionieren können, da nach agb verhalten im spiel verboten is, das den spielspaß anderer mindert, was hier zutrifft



Die stelle will ich sehen, wo das steht. Muss ich mit gleich mal ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte sowas da stehen finde ich dass sehr blöde Formuliert. Der Spielspaß liegt für jeden Spieler woanders. Ob er nun gerne ganken geht oder Questet. Alles kann einem immer der Spielspaß mindern. Das ist von Person zu Person verschieden. 
Sollte soetwas in den Agbs stehen:
Fehlpull - Ticket
Ninjan - Ticket
Instanzgruppe verlassen - Ticket
Im PvP weglaufen - Ticket
Aus Gruppe gekickt werden - Ticket


----------



## villain (14. Dezember 2009)

Jegan schrieb:


> Sollte sowas da stehen finde ich dass sehr blöde Formuliert. Der Spielspaß liegt für jeden Spieler woanders. Ob er nun gerne ganken geht oder Questet. Alles kann einem immer der Spielspaß mindern. Das ist von Person zu Person verschieden.
> Sollte soetwas in den Agbs stehen:
> Fehlpull - Ticket
> Ninjan - Ticket
> ...



und einige schreiben wirklich ein ticket aus den von dir aufgezählten gründen.. leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (14. Dezember 2009)

Also es geht auch anders ....eben wollte mich ein Schurke töten(ich war wieder im Kampf,hinterhältigen allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hats aber nicht geschafft,1min später kam er wieder und hat sich per Emote entschuldigt und wir haben uns die ganze zeit ausgelacht bzw. gegenseitig gefeart und ge"kopfnusst",sowas macht dann wieder Spaß.


----------



## Braamséry (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich weise auf 2Fakten hin.

1. Es sind Leute die Lowies killen toll finden, warum auch immer.
2. PvP kann jeder gestalten wie er will.


----------



## Pfefi (14. Dezember 2009)

Is mir heute auch passiert, auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (60-64)
Ich qste fröhlich durch die Gegend als michn Pala angreift, ich erledige ihn ohne Mühe.
So 5 Min später kommt so ein 80er Wl her mit 21k life und killt mich.
Meine Reaktion: Auf Schurken loggen und seinen kleinen Möchtegernschaden-Wl two hitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider haute er ab sonst hätt ich ihn bis morgen gegankt... weil ich's kann!^^

Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (14. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kommt man immer auf so eine beschränkte Ausrede wie" Mimim, kein Skill für lvl 80 deshalb geh ich Lowies killen", jeder rächt einen Freund etc. und wenn man gerade nen schlechten Tag hat, macht man das halt öfters, selber Schuld wenn du auf einem PvP Server beginnst, hättest dir durchlesen sollen, wie es dort zugeht, selber Schuld!

Diese "mimimi-Gank auf Pvp Server"-Threads, dachte die gäbs nicht mehr...Irrtum


----------



## Xorras (15. Dezember 2009)

Vlt würde ich an deiner Stelle dann nicht auf einem PVP-Realm spielen. Wenn du in Ruhe questen und in der heititei Blumenwelt aufgehen möchtest, ohne dich mit deinen storytechnischen Gegnern auseinanderzusetzen, dann hast du die Lore noch nicht ganz verstanden und die eigentliche Essenz von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch es doch einfach mal auf nem PVE-Realm, da kann man in Ruhe questen.


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

@TE: Das sind diejenigen, welche ICC 10er als anspruchsvoll empfinden.


----------



## mf77 (15. Dezember 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Das Spiel nennt sich nun mal World of Warcraft.
> 
> Ich bashe auch lowlvl´s wenn sie mir entgegenkommen.



Na super - du bist also eins der feigen Hühner - die Begriffe Fairness oder Erhre sagen dir wohl nichts. Du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, die nur Lowies oder in Gruppen einzelne Spieler angreifen. Ein solches Verhalten find ich persönlich zum K...


----------



## WeRkO (15. Dezember 2009)

Achja, ich liebe es wenn jemand gegankt wird und dann sinnlose Threads im buffed Forum erstellt. Wie Arosk schon gesagt hat, würde dies jeder tun, würden wir im Spam untergehen. Willst du nicht gegankt werden, geh auf nen PvE Server, das ist seit Beginn des Spiels so und wird (hoffentlich) auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## Agyros (15. Dezember 2009)

Alle die sagen, man hätte dann auf nem PvP Server nix zu suchen haben irgendwie ne seltsame Vorstellung von PvP. Ich weiss bis heute nicht, was toll daran ist nen lowie zu onehitten. Ich glaub ich hab in 4.5 Jahren nicht EINEN "grauen" absichtlich gekillt. Und ich spiele nur auf PvP Servern.
Leichencampen halt ich selbst bei ebenbürtigen gegnern für blöde.

Ganken gut und schön, aber für mich ist sowas unverständlich - wenngleich ich mich persönlich nicht drüber ärgere, bin aus früheren Spielen schlimmeres gewohnt. Der PvP Tod in wow kostet ja nix ^^
Wenns mir zu bunt wird, wird eben flist/Gilde mobilisiert oder auch umgeloggt.

Aber Strangle ist auch harmlos geworden, wenn ich an frühere Zeiten denke.


----------



## Narava (15. Dezember 2009)

also, dass du gecampt wirst ist normal...

@ Horde es gibt diese Leute auch bei Euch die sich nur zu zweit gegen jemanden antreten trauen.

@ TE also ich denke mal wenn du durch dieses tiefe Tal der Demütigung gegangen bist genannt "Schlingendorntal" und als 80er wieder zurückkommst. Dann fällt Dir sicherlich der eine oder andere Gegener zum Opfer^^

so geht es mir immer wieder wenn ich auf der Durchreise bin oder einfach nur weil ich mal auch jemanden ganken will weil ich es geworden bin. Die Rache ist schrecklich süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn du auf 80 bist und einen Twink hochziehst, dann stelle ich immer meinen main ins Tal im um preventiv vor Ort zu sein wenn ich gecampt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an die Flamer Ihr seit ja alle soooooooo Imba^^


----------



## SireS (15. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Wenn ich es eilig hab beim leveln, mach ich einen grossen Bogen um das Schlingendorntal. Dann nehme ich die Questroute Vorgebirge->Arathihochland->Düstermarschen. Damit kann man sich das Schlingendorntal komplett sparen und hat das Problem nicht, weil die genannten Gebiete einfach nicht so gut besucht sind und auch nicht so schnell erreicht.

LG
Sires


----------



## corak (15. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> mach nen char von der gegenseite und Flame sie im Channel an was das soll. Bums aus !!
> Wer aufm PvP server ist MUSS damit rechnen . Rum Heulen, hier, bring mal gar nichts ...sry




Super Idee. Wenn er sie im Channel beschimpft werden sie ganz bestimmt aufhören ihn zu ganken.  /Applaus
Gerade so etwas, nämlich die Reaktionen, machen das Ganken erst interessant. Kein Spieler campt einen anderen Spieler, dem er haushoch überlegen ist, wenn der keine Reaktion zeigt.


----------



## SireS (15. Dezember 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ... jeder rächt einen Freund etc. und wenn man gerade nen schlechten Tag hat, macht man das halt öfters, selber Schuld wenn du auf einem PvP Server beginnst, hättest dir durchlesen sollen, wie es dort zugeht, selber Schuld!




Kann ich 1:1 bestätigen. Meist lass ich lowies in Ruhe, aber wenn ich mies drauf bin und mir reitet grad einer über den Weg, dann nehm ich den auch mal mit^^.


----------



## Klirk (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das immer wieder lustig. Da lvlt man gemütlich mitm twink und wird von allis überfahren. nach 2-3 Wiederholungen log ich mitm main ein und ganke sie weil sie es nicht anderes verdient haben. Diese wiederum loggen auf ihre mains um und versuchen danach meinen zu killen. Das geht immer so weiter bis schlussendlich 10 allis und 10 hordler auf 80 sich in stranglethorn bekämpfen.

Open PVP FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Ich find das immer wieder lustig. Da lvlt man gemütlich mitm twink und wird von allis überfahren. nach 2-3 Wiederholungen log ich mitm main ein und ganke sie weil sie es nicht anderes verdient haben. Diese wiederum loggen auf ihre mains um und versuchen danach meinen zu killen. Das geht immer so weiter bis schlussendlich 10 allis und 10 hordler auf 80 sich in stranglethorn bekämpfen.
> 
> Open PVP FTW
> 
> ...




Ich glaub Du bist Alli wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die 10 Allies glaub ich Dir gerne aber die 4 Hordler fühlen sich nur wie 10 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . In ICC direkt nach dem Fahrstuhl hat Blizzard das schon gut nachgestellt. 3 Hordler gegen 6 Allys und es ist schön ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Im Grunde muss man sagen, dass Open PvP im Schlingendorntal total normal ist. War damals so und ist heute so. Wer selber keinen 80er Main hat der sollte das Ding nicht betreten. Wer einen hat, der parkt seinen meißt direkt dort. Abgesehen davon, rennen diverse 80er immer nach ZG wegen des Tigers (mich eingeschlossen) und wenn dann mal auf dem Weg ein Lowie rumläuft, fällt der auch schonmal in mein Schild (Tank Pala) oder wird von fliegenden Schildern umgehauen. Stand aber auch im letzen Wetterbericht fürs Schlingendorntal.


----------



## Klirk (15. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du bist Alli wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





NIEMALS HORDE 4 EVER (ich zock seit Relase und hab noch nie n alli Char erstellt ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (15. Dezember 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> ja ne ist klar xD der gm kugelt und bepisst sich höchstens vor lachen...



Naja evtl. isses jjetzt anders ^^ ... aber bevor die Schlachtfelder oder die Unehrenhaften kills eingeführt wurden, hatte sich ein GM bei wirklich schweren Fällen eingemischt...


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ihr könnt es drehen und wenden, wie ihr wollt, Tikume du kannst weiterhin deine schwarzen Posts loslassen, aber fakt ist einfach, dass dieses Thema "Ganken" einfach eine Grauzone bei Blizzard ist. Es ist einfach feige und hat NULL mit Spass zu tun, nen lowie über Stunden hinweg zu ganken. Es ist einfach ein erbärmliches Armutszeugnis für denjenigen, wenn er echt Stunden an ein und dem selbem Fleck verbringt, nur weil er weiss, dass der kleine Lowie der Tot vor ihm liegt und es gleich wieder tun wird, einen Spieler hinterm Bildschrim hat, der sich bis auf äusserste aufregt. Das er auf einem PVP Server spielt ist da keine Ausrede. Das OpenPVP nicht die Wahl lässt ist klar. Aber wenn ein Spieler angenommen gerade angefangen hat, nur einen Char hat und dann nichtmal mehr zum Flugmeister kann, weil da alles Tot ist und sich damit begnügen kann vom Schlingendorntal aus sich sonstwohin sterben zu lassen, dann ist das eine Frechheit, da dieser dann im Prinzip mit seinen monatlichen Gebühren den Spass der gankenden Deppen finanziert und hat mit OpenPvP nichts mehr zu tun. Ich selbst kill auch mal nen Lowie im Vorbeilaufen, aber ich bleib ned an dem hängen und halte mich für den ChuckNorris weil ich ihn das 100te Mal in Folge gekillt habe..
Wie gesagt, kann mans drehen und wenden wie man will, ich finds ne Grauzone, die man locker umgehen könnte indem man ganz einfach einführen würde, dass PvP Gegner die 10 Level unter einem sind und grau angezeigt werden nichtmehr angreifbar sind. Aber das würde auch wieder andere Nachteile mit sich ziehen. Kann dir nur den Tip geben das Schlingendorntal zu meiden, es ist einfach berühmt für solche Deppen, oder aber du transt wie es schon einige schrieben auf einen PvE Server.
my 2 cents...

edith
Als Gegenbeispiel nenne ich mal die Insel von QuealDanas. Dort gabs auch geganke. Nur war das geganke gerechtfertigt, da gleicher Level bzw dies meist zu spassigen Riesenschlachten geführt hat. Allein wenn ich daran denke, wie wir teilweise die Küste mit den Nagas dicht gemacht haben und sich teils 4 komplette Raidgruppen gegen die Horde verbündet hat. Das ist OpenPvP. Aber doch ned, wenn zwei 80er den level 30er über Stunden killen. Das ist kein PvP sondern Belästigung.


----------



## nujala (15. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





naja es kommt drauf an wo du bist, wenn auf einem pvp server...warum beklagst du dich? xD Es is halt  pvp erlaubt  in jederlei hinsicht wenn du aber auf einem pve server bist  naja da kannste ein gm anschreiben xD


----------



## JustxShoot (15. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und weiter? Du spielst ja anscheinend auf einem PvP Server also warst du bei der Charerstellung bzw. Serverwahl damit *einverstanden *immer und überall Angreifbar zu sein, wo ist das Problem?
Gilde fragen ob jemand helfen kann, die meisten haben eh Langeweile und denen kommt sowas gerade Recht.
Das manche Leute extra daraufhin provozieren kam dir nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

faszinieren das sich immer wieder leute beschweren das pvp betrieben wird aufm pvp server >.<
mal abgesehn davon das es schon der 4,6 millionste Thread dazu ist

es gibt dinge die werden sich nie ändern^^


----------



## Whitechapel (15. Dezember 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Also erlich bei uns ist das normal, einer tötet nen Twink dann kommt 1 80 der killt denn der in erwischt hatte. Dann eght es richtig los und erst sind es 2 80 dann 4 und irgendwann kämpfen 2 kleine gruppen gegeneinander nur weil 1 jemanden aus frust oder so gekillt hat.
> 
> Bester typ in solchen fällen, Gebietswechsel oder Pause, schau dir die Welt an^^



Bester Tipp für manche ist es, in der Zwischenzeit ein bisschen Schreiben
zu üben. Aber am besten nicht in einem Forum.


----------



## Mace (15. Dezember 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Das Spiel nennt sich nun mal World of Warcraft.
> 
> Ich bashe auch lowlvl´s wenn sie mir entgegenkommen.



du imba bash0r


----------



## Littletall (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich spiele auf einem PVP-Server und da ich dummerweise mit meinem Jäger total im PVP versage, bin ich auch häufig tot (auch von so Vollpfosten, die mich onehitten können, obwohl wir auf dem selben Level sind).

Meine Strategie ist es einfach, ein Geist zu bleiben.

Dann geh ich los und räum die Spülmaschine aus, hänge meine Wäsche auf bzw. ab oder lese ein weiteres Kapitel von meinem Manga. Vielleicht läuft auch was im Fernsehen und ich gehe mal kurz vor die Glotze.

Nach ca. 10 Minuten sind die Camper/Ganker meistens verschwunden und suchen sich ein neues Opfer. Sie sind halt einfach ungeduldig.

Ach ja, und Aufregen bringt gar nix, davon kriegt man nur Magenschmerzen.

Du wirst nämlich sicher noch viele male gegankt werden.

Viel schlimmer fand ich den Paladin bei uns, der alle gegankt hat und als sich 5 Allianzler gegen ihn vereinigten, mit dem Ruhestein und der Bubble abgehauen ist (ich hab das bis zu diesem Moment immer für ein Gerücht gehalten).

P.S. Und das Geganke auf der Insel von Quel'Danas war auch bei uns episch. Auf unserem Server gab es damals dreimal mehr Horde als Allianz. Auf Quel'Danas war es als Allianzler teilweise echt unspielbar. Haben auch manchmal Gruppen gegen die Ganker aufgemacht.
Das hat die leider nicht vertrieben.


----------



## Starfros (15. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Super Idee. Wenn er sie im Channel beschimpft werden sie ganz bestimmt aufhören ihn zu ganken.  /Applaus
> Gerade so etwas, nämlich die Reaktionen, machen das Ganken erst interessant. Kein Spieler campt einen anderen Spieler, dem er haushoch überlegen ist, wenn der keine Reaktion zeigt.





ggf. werden sie selbst auch von anderen angegangen im chat.....  nicht jeder denkt einseitig.

Selbst mit bekommen das es solche Auswirkungen haben KANN.


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Allianzseite sind eher "Faker", also Personen, die sich mit irgendwas identifizieren wollen, z.b. "Lêgólárs", "Üthêr". Weiterhin "R0xx0r", die einfach auf die pure Boshaftigkeit in ihnen hinweisen wollen, obwohl sie grad mal 13 Jahre alt sind und Mama ihnen immer Samstag nach dem Kaffeetrinken ein paar Plätzchen an den PC bringt, Beispiele wären "Nîghtdêvîl" oder "Vênómdéàth".



Mhm...meine Chars heißen Letisha, Tamaka, Lilia...verdammt, hab ich dein Weltbild zerstört? :O

Diese seltsamen Namen gibts bei der Horde teilweise genauso. :>


----------



## Super PePe (15. Dezember 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Das Spiel nennt sich nun mal World of Warcraft.
> 
> Ich *bashe* auch lowlvl´s wenn sie mir entgegenkommen.



Krieg hin Krieg her... ihr habt alle kein Rückgrat


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Naja evtl. isses jjetzt anders ^^ ... aber bevor die Schlachtfelder oder die Unehrenhaften kills eingeführt wurden, hatte sich ein GM bei wirklich schweren Fällen eingemischt...


Ist immer noch so. Das fällt unter die Rubrik "Anhaltende Belästigung" - Zitat Blizzard: "Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Belästigungen, nicht nur durch die verwendete Sprache, sondern auch durch die pure Absicht einer Person. Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich oder verbal belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen."


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. Dezember 2009)

Geh auf einen PvE Server und schon ist das Problem gelöst.

Warum sich Leute überhaupt auf einem PvP Server einloggen, wird mir immer ein Rätsel sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jeder wie er will. Sich aber dann hier im Forum beschweren, das verstehe ich mal gar nicht.
Zumal dies ja nicht der erste Thread zu diesem Thema ist....

Wenn ein Vollhorst sich tatsächlich die Zeit nimmt ewig einen Lowie zu ganken, dann musst du einfach mal
überlegen, was das für eine arme Wurst sein muss.
Mach dir einen Allie und flüster ihn an, was das soll.

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und er beleidigt dich übel. Dann schreib ein Ticket und die Wurst hat Pause.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcoholic (15. Dezember 2009)

Kenne das gut. Bin im Schlingendorntal auch sehr oft getötet worden.
Das war dann auch der Grund warum ich auf einen PVE Server gewechselt habe, weil es echt nervig war dauernt tot im dreck zu liegen und nicht weiter zu kommen.

Dann hat das Questen auch wieder spass gemacht.


----------



## Whitechapel (15. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich [...] belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen."



Ich kann andere Spieler körperlich belästigen?
Endlich ey, kann mir mal einer 'nen Tipp geben,
wie ich das anstelle?


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Und diese Aussage bezweifle ich wieder!
> Allianzseite sind eher "Faker", also Personen, die sich mit irgendwas identifizieren wollen, z.b. "Lêgólárs", "Üthêr". Weiterhin "R0xx0r", die einfach auf die pure Boshaftigkeit in ihnen hinweisen wollen, obwohl sie grad mal 13 Jahre alt sind und Mama ihnen immer Samstag nach dem Kaffeetrinken ein paar Plätzchen an den PC bringt, Beispiele wären "Nîghtdêvîl" oder "Vênómdéàth".
> Vorzugsweise sind dies Nachtelf-Schurken.



Und woher hast du diese unglaublich aussagekräftigen Informationen? Wenn es um Schurken mit albernen Namen geht, unterscheiden sich die Nachtelfen nicht sonderlich von den Untoten. Ich selbst spiele Horde UND Allianz und bisher habe ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können. Von beiden Seiten wurde ich oft genug gegankt und bei beiden Fraktionen sind Idioten und selbstherrliche Spinner unterwegs. Vielleicht spielen auf Alli-Seite mehr jüngere Spieler, aber das dürfte sich seit den Blutelfen auch angeglichen haben. Dafür findet man bei der Horde mehr arrogante Deppen, die sich für die größten Pros des Servers halten.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Seht ihr, wenn das stimmt was Bocconegra schreibt, dann könnt ihr alle eure Aussagen vergessen, die a la "Ist ein PvP Server, da kann man Leute stressen solang man will" sind. Wie ich mir dachte ist also Ganken eine Belästigung und wird auch als solche von Blizzard gesehen und geahndet. Also nix mit tagelang an einer Leiche hängen. Abgesehen davon muss man schon übelst kaputt im Kopf sein und so eine richtige Lukas-Fot**e sein, wenn man sich tagelang neben nem Lowie hinstellt, nur um ihn erneut zu onehitten. Ist mit dem Bild eines Mörders vergleichbar, der nach dem Mord nen Bier trinkt, auf sein Opfer runterguckt und immerwieder nen Spritzer Bier draufspuckt. So stell ich mir offen gesagt denjenigen vor, der da stundenlang ganked, nichts anderes ist dieser Spieler, als ein virtueller Psychopath.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Seht ihr, wenn das stimmt was Bocconegra schreibt, dann könnt ihr alle eure Aussagen vergessen, die a la "Ist ein PvP Server, da kann man Leute stressen solang man will" sind. Wie ich mir dachte ist also Ganken eine Belästigung und wird auch als solche von Blizzard gesehen und geahndet. Also nix mit tagelang an einer Leiche hängen. Abgesehen davon muss man schon übelst kaputt im Kopf sein und so eine richtige Lukas-Fot**e sein, wenn man sich tagelang neben nem Lowie hinstellt, nur um ihn erneut zu onehitten. Ist mit dem Bild eines Mörders vergleichbar, der nach dem Mord nen Bier trinkt, auf sein Opfer runterguckt und immerwieder nen Spritzer Bier draufspuckt. So stell ich mir offen gesagt denjenigen vor, der da stundenlang ganked, nichts anderes ist dieser Spieler, als ein virtueller Psychopath.




Tja... da aber auf einen pvp server das durhgezogen wird und man auch von den GM's gesagt bekommt das man dann ggf in einem anderen gebiet questen könnte... erledigt sich deine aussage auch schon wieder...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. Dezember 2009)

Jaja... das gute, alte Stranglethorn :-) . Mit jedem Char, mit dem ich dort gequestet habe, wurde ich von der Horde übelst gegankt ^^ . Zu Classic-Zeiten war das noch richtig pervers, weil in Stranglethorn richtig viel los war. Auf dem Weg nach Booty-Bay ist man dann unzählige Male umgehauen worden. Ganker gibts nun mal auf beiden Seiten. Du wirst von der Allianz ungehauen, ich wurde von der Horde umgeklatscht.

Als mir das damals passiert ist, habe ich mir für den ganzen Scheiß eigentlich Rache geschworen. Bis heute habe ich mich noch nicht gerächt. Vllt. sollte ich auch mal nach Stranglethorn ans Jägerlager ^^ . Vergeltung ist schon was schönes :-P .


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Littletall schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer fand ich den Paladin bei uns, der alle gegankt hat und als sich 5 Allianzler gegen ihn vereinigten, mit dem Ruhestein und der Bubble abgehauen ist (ich hab das bis zu diesem Moment immer für ein Gerücht gehalten).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ließt sich wie Butter. Wenn Du mir jetzt sagtst, dass Du auf Azshara spielst würd ich Dir glatt nen Wisch unterschreiben, dass ich der Pala war. Ich liebe sowas. Du verkloppst 4 Allies gleichzeitig und die holen als 5te Person nen Heiler. Wenn Du dann GS + RS nutzt lachen sie Dich aus und vergessen ganz schnell, dass sie grad eine Hero Inni Gruppe gebildet haben um eine Chance zu haben gegen einen PalaTank. Aber wehe Du kommst dann mit dem PvP Resto Druide im Rücken zurück - da haste gleich nen 25er Raid vs 2 Hordler Aktion.

Allianz Raid vor Orgrimmar. Ein Schamane steht unweit des Raids auf einem Hügel.
Raidleiter: "Ihr 2 - klatscht den mal um!"
Der Schamane verschwindet hinter dem Hügel und die beiden folgen ihm. Kurz dannach taucht der Schamane wieder auf.
Raidleiter: "Kinderkacke, wir blamieren uns hier noch - ihr 5 macht den nun platt."
Der Schamane verschwindet hinter dem Hügel und die fünf folgen ihm. Kurz dannach taucht der Schamane wieder auf.
Raidleiter: "Das kann doch net war sein. Ihr 10 - UMHAUN!"
Der Schamane verschwindet hinter dem Hügel und die 10 folgen ihm. Kurz dannach taucht einer der Allianz Spieler auf und schreit "Das ist ein Hinterhalt, die sind zu zweit"
[FROSTSCHOCK]


----------



## Nicorobbin (15. Dezember 2009)

Wechsel auf Nathrezim, da wirst du dann der sein der ganken tut.
Bei uns ist das schlingendorntal fest in Hordenhand.....


----------



## Woodspirit (15. Dezember 2009)

Solche Threads hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen...

Dafür gibts exakt eine Antwort: PvP-Server

Allerdings ist ganken schon nicht so nett...ein, zweimal umhauen...ok. Aber länger ist nicht ok.

Trotzdem...nicht weinen, damit abfinden. 

Glaube mir, früher...da war STV echt die Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

@JOT
Da aber Bocconegra selbst schrieb, das es ein Zitat Seitens Blizzard ist, ist dein Post hinfällig, die Aussagen von den jeweiligen GMs die du erhalten hast sind alt oder aber du sprichst nach, was andere schreiben und hast selber keine Erfahrung damit gemacht. Ich selbst habe schon mehrmals ein Ticket geschrieben wegen Gankens damals in meiner Levelzeit. Einmal erhielt ich die Antwort, dass es sich um einen PVP Server handle und er mich im Prinzip sooft killen kann wie er will, der GM kann da nix machen. Das war aber am Anfang meiner Spielzeit. Nachdem ich aber in Tanaris 2 Tage von nem Spieler geganked wurde schrieb ich wieder ein Ticket, schilderte den Fall ganz deutlich und der GM antwortete, dass er sich darum kümmere und schwupps war der Ganker weg. Wenn nun das Zitat von Bocconegra stimmt, dann ist es sogar laut AGB verboten stundenlang jemanden seines Spielspasses zu berauben.
btw hat mein Post den du zitiert hast wenig mit dem zu tun, was du schreibst. Andere Frage: Wann hat dir das der GM gesagt? Bzw wie hat er dir das gesagt? Du schreibst "...man bekäme gesagt". Wieoft sagen euch sowas die GMs auf deinem Server? Ist da so ne Art Minarett wo nen GM oben steht und 5mal am Tag runterbrüllt, dass man ganken kann sooft man will.
Ne ich lass das mal mich hier in das Thema reinzusteigern. Das habe ich zu Beginn bei buffed gemacht und es hat nix gebracht, weil diejenigen die ganken es niemals zugeben werden, das sie einen an der Schüssel haben. Da kann man argumentieren wie man will, der Ganker wird immer eine Ausrede finden. Dass er aber in dem Moment nichts weiter als ein Arschloch ist, dass jemand anderen belästigt, und dabei auch noch Spass hat, denjenigen zu belästigen, das wird ein Arschloch nicht checken, weil es eben ein Arschloch ist. Ich meine ist doch wunderbar, da hat das Arschloch endlich mal ne Plattform gefunden, auf dem es Arschloch spielen kann. Bitteschön macht das ruhig. Ich für meinen Teil weiss was mit Gankern zu tun ist. Und ich sags auch offen, wer jemanden Stundenlang ganked und sich daran ergötzt, wie sehr doch ein anderer Spieler nichts dagegen tun kann, der gerne kleinere ärgert und Babies den Lolly klaut, der is in meinen Augen ein Arschloch, und das hat nix mit Netiquette zu tun, das ist einfach meine Meinung, zu der ich das Recht habe, denn ich greife damit niemanden persönlich an.


----------



## schmetti (15. Dezember 2009)

Mag ja irgendwie dazu gehören , aber für mich hat das mit PvP nichts zu tun.
Lowis Campen ist Asig finde ich


----------



## -sonixx- (15. Dezember 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Mag ja irgendwie dazu gehören , aber für mich hat das mit PvP nichts zu tun.
> Lowis Campen ist Asig finde ich



korrekt. und die die sich immer auf PVP rausreden sind wohl genau diese schwachköpfe die bei einem one-hit  bei einem lowie eine naße hose bekommen.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @JOT
> Da aber Bocconegra selbst schrieb, das es ein Zitat Seitens Blizzard ist, ist dein Post hinfällig, die Aussagen von den jeweiligen GMs die du erhalten hast sind alt oder aber du sprichst nach, was andere schreiben und hast selber keine Erfahrung damit gemacht. Ich selbst habe schon mehrmals ein Ticket geschrieben wegen Gankens damals in meiner Levelzeit. Einmal erhielt ich die Antwort, dass es sich um einen PVP Server handle und er mich im Prinzip sooft killen kann wie er will, der GM kann da nix machen. Das war aber am Anfang meiner Spielzeit. Nachdem ich aber in Tanaris 2 Tage von nem Spieler geganked wurde schrieb ich wieder ein Ticket, schilderte den Fall ganz deutlich und der GM antwortete, dass er sich darum kümmere und schwupps war der Ganker weg. Wenn nun das Zitat von Bocconegra stimmt, dann ist es sogar laut AGB verboten stundenlang jemanden seines Spielspasses zu berauben.
> btw hat mein Post den du zitiert hast wenig mit dem zu tun, was du schreibst. Andere Frage: Wann hat dir das der GM gesagt? Bzw wie hat er dir das gesagt? Du schreibst "...man bekäme gesagt". Wieoft sagen euch sowas die GMs auf deinem Server? Ist da so ne Art Minarett wo nen GM oben steht und 5mal am Tag runterbrüllt, dass man ganken kann sooft man will.
> Ne ich lass das mal mich hier in das Thema reinzusteigern. Das habe ich zu Beginn bei buffed gemacht und es hat nix gebracht, weil diejenigen die ganken es niemals zugeben werden, das sie einen an der Schüssel haben. Da kann man argumentieren wie man will, der Ganker wird immer eine Ausrede finden. Dass er aber in dem Moment nichts weiter als ein Arschloch ist, dass jemand anderen belästigt, und dabei auch noch Spass hat, denjenigen zu belästigen, das wird ein Arschloch nicht checken, weil es eben ein Arschloch ist. Ich meine ist doch wunderbar, da hat das Arschloch endlich mal ne Plattform gefunden, auf dem es Arschloch spielen kann. Bitteschön macht das ruhig. Ich für meinen Teil weiss was mit Gankern zu tun ist. Und ich sags auch offen, wer jemanden Stundenlang ganked und sich daran ergötzt, wie sehr doch ein anderer Spieler nichts dagegen tun kann, der gerne kleinere ärgert und Babies den Lolly klaut, der is in meinen Augen ein Arschloch, und das hat nix mit Netiquette zu tun, das ist einfach meine Meinung, zu der ich das Recht habe, denn ich greife damit niemanden persönlich an.


Das Zitat stimmt. Ist wortwörtlich aus den Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard für WOW kopiert. Wobei es natürlich darauf ankommt, wie oft man umgeboxt wird. Wenn mich jemand ein paar mal hintereinander umhaut, ist das für einen vielleicht blöd, aber wohl noch kaum eine "Anhaltende Belästigung", sondern schlicht selbst gewähltes Schicksal auf einem PVP-Server . Wenn das aber jemand über Stunden macht, oder mir gar über Tage hinweg bewusst nachstellt, also mir immer auflauert und dann jedesmal an meiner Leiche campt, und mich quasi bis zum Ausloggen becampt, wird es als "Anhaltende Belästigung" geahndet. Am Besten beim Ticket auf diesen Passus der Nutzungsbestimmungen hinweisen, als kleinen Gedankenanstoß für den GM, der das Ticket bearbeitet.

Und für den Schlaukopf oben, der fragt, wie man jemanden bei WOW körperlich belästigen kann: genau solche Sachen sind damit gemeint, nebst einigen anderen. Zb. seinerzeit die Elite-Jägerquest. Wenn es sich da jemand quasi zur Lebensaufgabe machte, den Jägern reihenweise diese Quests zu versauen, was ja ganz einfach zu machen war, dann konnte er sich dadurch einen Bann einfangen.


----------



## Lanzalot (15. Dezember 2009)

die beiden müssen ja ne ganz dickes ego nach der aktion gehabt haben.

ich persönlich find es auch arm, wenn 2 80er es nötig haben, nen 30er zu ganken. bin auch der meinung irgendetwas über das ganken in den agb´s gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Lanzalot schrieb:


> die beiden müssen ja ne ganz dickes ego nach der aktion gehabt haben.
> 
> ich persönlich find es auch arm, wenn 2 80er es nötig haben, nen 30er zu ganken. bin auch der meinung irgendetwas über das ganken in den agb´s gelesen zu haben.


Moment! Ganken an sich ist nicht verboten! Verboten ist nur ein fortwährendes gezieltes Nachstellen, also Dauercampen etc.


----------



## Littletall (15. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das ließt sich wie Butter. Wenn Du mir jetzt sagtst, dass Du auf Azshara spielst würd ich Dir glatt nen Wisch unterschreiben, dass ich der Pala war. Ich liebe sowas. Du verkloppst 4 Allies gleichzeitig und die holen als 5te Person nen Heiler. Wenn Du dann GS + RS nutzt lachen sie Dich aus und vergessen ganz schnell, dass sie grad eine Hero Inni Gruppe gebildet haben um eine Chance zu haben gegen einen PalaTank. Aber wehe Du kommst dann mit dem PvP Resto Druide im Rücken zurück - da haste gleich nen 25er Raid vs 2 Hordler Aktion.



Tut mir leid, aber ich spiele auf einem anderen Server. Es ist aber echt grässlich, Palas sind im PVP kaum noch totzukriegen, zumindest nicht mit dem Durchschnitts-Equip, das ich anhabe.
Der besagte Pala ist auch eher überraschend eingekreist worden. Bei seinem neuen Gank-Versuch auf zwei Allianzler haben nämlich ich und mein Freund und noch ein Dritter das gesehen und bei uns auf dem Server scheints so ne Regel zu geben: "Hilf, wenn du jemanden in einem unfairen Kampf siehst."

Leider habe ich auf meinem Server (Onyxia) noch keine faire PVP-Handlung gesehen. Entweder ist es ein Gank, zwei oder mehr gegen einen oder man hat gerade weder viel Leben noch Mana *seufz*


----------



## Rootii (15. Dezember 2009)

also ich verstehs nich.. ich hab 5 chars die schon durchs schlingendorntal "mussten"..

habe da mit nem kumpel zusamm gelevelt und es war immer ein riesen spaß einfach nur zu leveln bis man im schlingendorntal is xD
naja.. von 80er allis umgehaun wurden wir nur 1, 2 mal..die aber auch nich lange blieben..

spiele übrigens auf nathrezim .. und das is nen pvp realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Nene Boccanegra, ich seh das wie du. Ich schrieb ja auch, dass ich auch mal nen Lowie im Vorbeireiten dahinmetzel. Aber ich bleib ned stundenlang da stehen oder stelle ihm womöglich noch nach und das ist Belästigung. Klar ist es Pech, wenn ich 10min mal belagert werde, habe ich alles schon hinter mir, wie wahrscheinlich jeder von euch. Aber es ist nochmal nen Unterschied, wenn ich von nem 80er umgehaun werde als 30er, der 10min dasteht mich evtl ein 2tes,3tes mal killt und dann abhaut, als von nem Typen belästigt zu werden, der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als meine Zeit und mein Geld zu vergeuden und einen stundenlang eben zu gankt.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich in einem lowlvl gebiet unterwegs bin mats farmen und ich treff nen low hordi wink ich ihm zu oder setz mich zu ihm ... manchmal hau ich ihm auch im vorbei gehen um, aber dass mach ich selten und dann auch nur 1mal. 
Soll auch schon vorgekommen sein, dass ich für lowies den einen oder anderen Elitemob umgehauen habe, wenn er darauf zeigte u dann via emote darum gebittet hat 

Lowies campen, bzw campen an und für sich ist Rotz ... bringt weder dem Camper (denk ich mir) noch dem Gecampten spass.

...
so bin mal wieder weg u viel spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoo (15. Dezember 2009)

Das einfachste ist dich beim Geistheiler wieder zu beleben und etwas machen was dich nicht in die nähe des ortes bringt wo du gekillt wurdest.

Wenn ich von nem Allie gekillt wurde gehe ich einmal zurück zur Leiche.Wenn er meint mich dann wieder killen zu müssen ok.
Beim Geistheiler wiederbeleben und was anderes machen.

Denke mal so nach 5 - 10 Min kannste wieder hin weil kaum welche so lange da auf einen warten.

Oder aber du gehst als Geist hin und wartest bis sie weg sind.


PVP Server heisen nicht um sonst PVP Server.

man sollte es allerdings mal so einrichten das man nur X mal in einem Gebiet gekillt wird innerhalb einer Stunde oder so,weil dann wirds irgentwann Extrem.


----------



## DefloS (15. Dezember 2009)

NamenloserHeld schrieb:


> .... dass ich für lowies den einen oder anderen Elitemob umgehauen habe, wenn er darauf zeigte u dann via emote darum gebittet hat
> 
> Lowies campen, bzw campen an und für sich ist Rotz ... bringt weder dem Camper (denk ich mir) noch dem Gecampten spass.
> 
> ...




hab ich auch schon gemacht, ahb auch shcon leute gegankt und wurde auch schon gegankt. Gepflegtes Ausrasten hilft da immer, ich log i.d.R. dann aus komme später wieder, ode rlatze mit eigenn 80 die leute weg, sind die in der überzahl, rächst du dich halt später.

Ich erinnere mich an zeiten, als ich mich mit full S2 Klamotten an den ein oder anderen Gimp gekillt habe, der damals meinen Schammi becampt, hat. Als Draenei rauskamen, haben viele hordis es sich zur aufgabe gemahct die zu ganke, und ich habse ALLE gekricht, und bis zum Logout gestalkt!

So mach ich das!


----------



## Raaandy (15. Dezember 2009)

spiel einfach aufnem pve Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich oute mich mal - ich bin einer dieser Ganker.
Ich bin 35, also nichts von wegen Kiddy, und ich spiele Horde und Allianz, also auch kein Klischee erfüllt.
Warum also ganke ich jemanden, bis ihm die Lust am Spiel vergeht?
Exakt deswegen, weil es Spaß macht, jemandem das Spiel komplett zu versauen - nicht dauerhaft, aber für den Moment.
Denn: Die betroffene Person kann jederzeit ausloggen, ein Buch lesen, sich mit Freunden treffen usw. Ich lagere keine 15 Minuten an der Leiche, ich ziehe meiner Wege wenn das Opfer nicht mehr auftaucht. Aber solange sich die Person wieder und wieder mit wenigen Minuten Abstand blicken lässt... Das ist wie als würde er/sie gegen eine Wand rennen, aufstehen, wieder dagegen rennen usw, statt einfach 2 Meter seitlich durch die Tür zu gehen.
Wer so deppert ist, hat nichts anderes als Extremganking verdient.


----------



## Kalle1978 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ganken finde ich albern.
Sollte ich gegankt werden habe ich unzählige 80er auf die ich umlogen kann. einmal getötet werden, shit happens, gegankt werden = umloggen. Hat man die Chance nicht um zuloggen dann /who 80 gucken. Kein 80er da, Geistheiler und weg.
Ich hab auch schon gehabt das die Hordler dann auf nen 1er Alli umgeloged haben und gefragt haben ob ich sie immer noch suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunro (15. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein das du auf Destromath bist?^^ weil bei uns waren auch so gestörte leuts die einen den ganzen tag Campen


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

PS: Besonders lsutig an der Gankgeschichte: Ich spiele nichtmal auf einem PvP-Server - die betroffenen Opfer müssten nur 5 Minuten warten bis ihr PvP aus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (15. Dezember 2009)

Swizzcheeze schrieb:


> ganken macht spass. so wars schon immer
> zu 60 zeiten gabs da stundenlanges massen-openpvp man konnte in strangle wirklich wochenlang ned über 10min questen, weil da schon einer angeritten kam und dich umgeboxt hat. die anderen vorposten haben auch recht damit, dass du auf nem pvpserver nichts zu suchen hast wenn sich bei dir, bei bisschen ganken, die tränendrüse einschaltet


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare, in dem Fall kann es für den Moment lustig sein. Aber hey du bist 35 (!!) Jahre alt. Du bist ein erwachsener Mensch und dir macht so nen naiver Schwachsinn Spass? Vor allem mit einer so schwachen Begründung? Andersrum könnte man sagen, dass du nichts anderes machst als Ameisen zertrampeln bzw zwängst du mit deinem Argument jemandem auf sich so zu verhalten, wie du es möchtest. Mit welchem Recht? Mit welchem Recht gehst du her und sagst er hat es nicht anderes verdient, alle 2min von dir umgehaun zu werden, wenn er nicht so tut, wie du denkst er solle tun.
Ich bin 10 Jahre jünger wie du, aber offenbar deutlich reifer, wie du. Oder wohnst du noch bei Mami, holst dir Abends unter der Decke einen runter und hast sonst keine Ahnung mit dem Umgang mit Mitmenschen? Wenn das zutrifft, verstehe ich warum dir das Spass macht. Wenn nicht, solltest vielleicht mal einen Arzt konsultieren.

Edith
Ich musste einfach editieren, Testare, weil ich es einfach unfassbar blöd von dir finde, dich hinzustellen und auch noch zu sagen du wärst 35. Da erwartet man eigtl reifere Argumente und überhaupt ein reiferes handeln, als was du da beschreibst. Jede wette das du kiffst und dein Hirn mit 16 stehen geblieben ist, anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie du mit 35 Spass daran haben kannst. Natürlich wenn du da Heim mit Lack und Leder auf allen vieren dich fortbewegst und im Minutentackt von deiner Freundin in die eier getreten bekommst, dann kann ich deine Neigungen durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber ein normaler Mensch geht nicht daher und nutzt eine Mechanik aus um absichtlich sein Gegenüber zu stressen und dabei auch noch zu lächeln. Wie gesagt kill ich auch mal ab und zu nen Lowie, aber ich bleib ned stehen um ihn erneut zu killen. Du versuchst das runterzuspielen, indem du schreibst du würdest "...weiterreite, AUSSER...". Und was ist nun wenn ich mit meinem Lowie 100mal alle 2min mich vor dir wiederbelebe, wirst du dann die Zeit damit verbringen mich 100 mal zu killen?


----------



## lord just (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal - ich bin einer dieser Ganker.
> Ich bin 35, also nichts von wegen Kiddy, und ich spiele Horde und Allianz, also auch kein Klischee erfüllt.
> Warum also ganke ich jemanden, bis ihm die Lust am Spiel vergeht?
> Exakt deswegen, weil es Spaß macht, jemandem das Spiel komplett zu versauen - nicht dauerhaft, aber für den Moment.
> ...



möchte ich mal erleben wenn sowas dir passiert und du gerade am questen bist und z.b. nur ne quest beim npc abgeben willst und dann immer und immer wieder getötet wirst.

und gegen eine wand laufen ist vielleicht nicht der passende vergleich. eher zu vergleichen mit nem bully der einem was wegnimmt und dann immer und immer wieder zusammenschlägt.

deiner meinung nach sollte man dann nix machen und dem einfach aus dem weg gehen.

meiner meinung nach sollte man sich aber gegen solche leute wehren und das kann man auch indem man ein gm ticket schreibt und dort nicht einfach nur reinschreibt, dass man immer wieder getötet wird sondern, dass man gezielt beim questen gestört wird und das ist gegen die regeln.

damals hat der gm die leute ersteinmal in tiere verwandelt und als es später (nachdem die leute wieder normal waren) nicht besser wurde gabs nen bann (wurde von den leuten über nen 2. account angeflüstert das sie nen bann haben und haben mich dann beleidigt, wodurch es nen weiteres ticket gab).


----------



## Angelsilver (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal - ich bin einer dieser Ganker.
> Ich bin 35, also nichts von wegen Kiddy, und ich spiele Horde und Allianz, also auch kein Klischee erfüllt.
> Warum also ganke ich jemanden, bis ihm die Lust am Spiel vergeht?
> Exakt deswegen, weil es Spaß macht, jemandem das Spiel komplett zu versauen - nicht dauerhaft, aber für den Moment.
> ...




Du bist ein 35 jähriger vollpfosten nicht mehr und nicht weniger , wenn dir ein 80er entgegenkommt liegst wahrscheinlich nach 5 sek im dreck deswegen musst halt low lvl's ganken


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sollte man sich aber gegen solche leute wehren und das kann man auch indem man ein gm ticket schreibt und dort nicht einfach nur reinschreibt, dass man immer wieder getötet wird sondern, dass man gezielt beim questen gestört wird und das ist gegen die regeln.
> 
> damals hat der gm die leute ersteinmal in tiere verwandelt und als es später (nachdem die leute wieder normal waren) nicht besser wurde gabs nen bann (wurde von den leuten über nen 2. account angeflüstert das sie nen bann haben und haben mich dann beleidigt, wodurch es nen weiteres ticket gab).



oha, das ist feige mein lieber :/
ständig mit tickets zu mama zu rennen *bhuuu*

logg doch um, geh 10 min auf einen twink, aber wegen solchen sachen tickets zu schreiben, nc


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (15. Dezember 2009)

Mace schrieb:


> du imba bash0r



Yes


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Ach und Testare, klar hast du das Klischee erfüllt. Das typische Kiddy Klischee. Kiddy kannst du dir nun selber definieren.
Ach und tu allen einen Gefallen und geh auf nen PrivateServer oder geh Quake spielen, oder aber geh auf nen Spielplatz und klau den Kinder Süssigkeiten, das scheint ja dein Niveau zu sein.

@Natar
Warum sollte man deiner Meinung nach dann Tickets schreiben, wenn nicht auf Grund einer andauernden Belästigung durch einen anderen Spieler?


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Genomchen  ma nebenbei du spielst nicht euf nen pvp realm oder?


Was erwartet ihre auf einen pvp server? Das wenn die mgl da ist andere sie nicht nutzen? Dann sollte Blizzard alle realms auf PVE schalten dann ist die gefahr nicht mehr gegeben. Den in umkämpften gebieten wo beite fraktionen pvp sind muss damit rechnen.

Hatte ma vor lange zeit ma en gm angeschrieben und gesagt bekommen das ich damit leben muss da ich auf einen pvp server spiele. Und ich spiele immer noch auf einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ima so gesagt wer die hitze nicht ertragen kann, sollte nicht in der küche arbeiten... oder auf wow bezogen... Wer es nicht erträgt als lebende zielscheibe zu fungieren, sollte pvp realm meiden.


Und es ist egal ob es in den agb steht... die liest keiner... und die gm's sagen dann auch nur sie prüfen es aber man sollte sich damit abfinden da es auf pvp realms normal ist wenn man mehr als einmal in einem gebiet erledigt wird


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

@JOT (doch ich spiel auf nem PVP Realm, deshalb kann ich da nen Liedchen singen)
Okay, dann fangen wir mal wieder diese total sinnlose Diskussion mal wieder an. Ich habe nichts gegen OpenPvP. Ich habe damals auf der Insel von Quealxy selbst an den OpenPvP Schlachten teilgenommen. Oder damals, als im Schlingendorntal noch 60er gegen 60er gekämpft haben. Aber du musst doch zugeben, dass es irgendwo mit Geisteskrank zu tun hat, wenn jemand Stundenlang (!) ein und den selben Char killt und sich daran ergötzt, dass sich eine andere Person am Bildschrim darüber ärgert, dass sie zu nichts mehr kommt. Jemand schrieb, dann solle man halt ausloggen und auf nen anderen Char loggen. Was ist nun, wenn derjenige gerade neu angefangen hat und keinen anderen Char hat, oder keine Lust hat einen anderen Char zu erstellen? Muss er dann, weil es der Wille des Gankers ist, tun was sich der Ganker vorstellt? Und wir reden ja ned davon, dass der eine Level 80 ist und der andere Level 78. Wir reden hier von dämlichen Blumen zertrampeln was ca 50 Level Unterschied in dem Fall war. Das hat NICHTS mit OpenPvP zu tun. Das ist einfach nur ärgern und stressen seines Gegenüber. Ist wie wenn du im Unterricht gaaanz leise vor dir hinpfeifst und so die Leute stresst. Alle um dich findens scheisse, nur du findest es köstlich, dass du mal wieder alle nervst. Ich würds verstehen, wenn nen Lowie Punkte geben würde, aber nen Lowie zu killen bringt reingarnichts. Ihn dann auch noch zu ganken macht einen einfach nur zum Charakterarschloch.


----------



## Angita (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

sry aber auf einen PvP Server ist das Schlingentornthal nun mal tabu.
Schlingentornthal, Tanaris und die Pestländer sollte man beim leveln auf einem PvP Server meiden.

Ausweichmöglichkeiten
* Sumpfland ab lvl 20
* Arathihochland ab lvl 30
* Düstermarschen ab lvl 35
* Feralas ab lvl 40
* Hinterland ab lvl 45
* Teufelswald ab lvl 48
* Winterquell ab lvl 53
* Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ab lvl 58

Als Ally hatte ich hier kaum Begegnungen der 3. Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Einfach "aussitzen" oder böse Makros spamen, meine Markro: 
ME sagt, xyz ist ein lowlvl killer schande über ihn und seine brut
ME denk, xyz ist wohl zu doofs fürs raiden... sonst hätte er ja jetzt bessers zu tun als mich zu campen

Wenn du dich über so einen Vollpfosten ärgerst hat er gewonnen.

So far
Angita


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Angita, das ist die beste Lösung die man machen kann. Die Gebiete einfach meiden.
Haben die das geändert? Früher konnte die Gegnerfraktion /me ...... getexte nicht lesen, nur die eigene Fraktion.


----------



## Seydo (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein gott es ist ein PvP server, es gehört einfach dazu, wer das nicht abkann geht pve spielen.

Allgemein find ich es Grenzwertig so leute dann als "skilllos" oder Idioten" zu betiteln nur weil sie die möglichkeiten des spiels nutzen, ich find es eher das geheule und geflame über die leute "taktlos" und leute die so blöd sind und auf pvp server zu gehen aber darüber dann heulen "idioten"


----------



## Dalfi (15. Dezember 2009)

Wieso macht ihr so ein Fass auf wegen Testares Beitrag ?

Ich mache jeden Ally platt mit jedem meiner Chars mir ist es völlig egal welches Level er hat. Wenn er mir über den Weg läuft gibts 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder er oder ich - Leben und Sterben lassen - so einfach ist die Regel.

Als ich damals mit meinem kleinen Hexer - mein 1. Char in Schlingendorn ankam hab ich es grad vom Trum geschafft und noch erkennen können das ich nen FdP abgekriegt hab, da lag ich schon und hab mit Geist dann gesehen, dasss sich 6 70er Allys aufm Zeppelinturm verteilt hatteen und alles killten was da ankam.

Ich, grad 3 Wochen in WoW unterwegs und grade Level 30, fühlte mich nach dem xxten Kill gestört und habe nen Ticket verfasst: 

Die Antwort vom GM werde ich nie vergessen: "Du bist doch ein böser Hexenmeister, also werde schnelle groß und zeige ihnen was Rache heißt" 

Deshalb heißt meine Maxime "Nur ein toter Ally ist ein guter Ally" und wenn er mir beim Farmen halt immer wieder vor die Nase läuft hat er halt gelitten.


/Flame on

PS: bin auch schon über 30


----------



## Elyhdorr (15. Dezember 2009)

genau das ist der grund warum ich nie auf einen pvp-server wollte. bin zwar nun auf nen rpserver gelandet aber der flair ist dort wesentlich besser.
wer bock auf pvp hat flaggt sich und weis das es tötlich enden kann.ich töte jeden geflaggten hordie egal welches lv der mir übern weg läuft (ok oder er mich je nachdem aber als opener idr ich ) . aber halt nur einmal. da liegt ja der nervenkitzel beim pvp ... . wem sowas net passt .. mann kann transen , kostet zwar aber gegen kein spielspass mehr gerechnet ist es billig. heute weis jeder was ihn bei pvp erwartet früher wahrscheinlich nicht. daher finde ich sprüche ala du wusstetst doch worauf du dich einlässt als ungerechtfertigt.

und zum TE ... solche leute gibts überall auf jeder art server, und wenn sie nur npc in lowiegebieten schlachten.

noch schlimmer und nerviger finde ich das friedhofcampen in BGs .. das ist nervig ...

dat ely


----------



## Super PePe (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Argument "weils PvP" oder ähnlich ist auf Sand gebaut.
Denkt einfach mal drüber nach und während ihr eure grauen Zellen arbeiten lasst, kauft euch doch derweil ein Weihnachtsgeschenk nach eurem Motto: " Weil ich es kann "
schade das keiner von euch Testarekritiker auf den Umkehrschluss gekommen ist.


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @JOT (doch ich spiel auf nem PVP Realm, deshalb kann ich da nen Liedchen singen)
> Okay, dann fangen wir mal wieder diese total sinnlose Diskussion mal wieder an. Ich habe nichts gegen OpenPvP. Ich habe damals auf der Insel von Quealxy selbst an den OpenPvP Schlachten teilgenommen. Oder damals, als im Schlingendorntal noch 60er gegen 60er gekämpft haben. Aber du musst doch zugeben, dass es irgendwo mit Geisteskrank zu tun hat, wenn jemand Stundenlang (!) ein und den selben Char killt und sich daran ergötzt, dass sich Ich würds verstehen, wenn nen Lowie Punkte geben würde, aber nen Lowie zu killen bringt reingarnichts. Ihn dann auch noch zu ganken macht einen einfach nur zum Charakterarschloch.



charakterarschloch?
also ich muss klarstellen, ich kille oder ganke keine lowlvls, aber hiermit auf den wirklichen charakter zu schliessen ist schwachsinn

schurken kommen immer im verborgenen und haun dich von hinten--> rl kleine verpickelte bonnenstange, welche immer auf den sack bekommt
magier sind zurzeit op --> jeder magier = rl-versager, hartIV empfänger und *editiert*
pvp server ist pvp server, ihr könnt jederzeit angegriffen werden, basta



> Aber du musst doch zugeben, dass es irgendwo mit Geisteskrank zu tun hat, wenn jemand Stundenlang (!) ein und den selben Char killt und sich daran ergötzt, dass sich


dann ist der geganke selbst schuld, er kann umloggen (main oder anderer twink), er kann sich was zu essen kochen, der mutter einen blumenstrauss pflücken, er ist dem "ganker" nicht masslos ausgeliefert


----------



## Seydo (15. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Das Argument "weils PvP" oder ähnlich ist auf Sand gebaut.
> Denkt einfach mal drüber nach und während ihr eure grauen Zellen arbeiten lasst, kauft euch doch derweil ein Weihnachtsgeschenk nach eurem Motto: " Weil ich es kann "
> schade das keiner von euch Testarekritiker auf den Umkehrschluss gekommen ist.



Wenn man ein Argument schon schwächer machen will als es sein soll, dann sollte man das begründen können.

Um es dir klarer zu machen.

Dein Arument ist auf wasser gebaut...auf einer pfütze...warum? Denk mal drüber nach.

Du merkst, da muss jetzt nicht wirklcih was hinter stecken, hauptsache ich habs gesagt, das nachdenken liegt ja jetzt bei dir.


----------



## Leonyja (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Testare: Peinlich, irgendwie. Ich versteh einfach nicht, was daran lustig sein soll, jemandem das Spielen zu vermiesen. ich wurde als lowie auch einige male gegankt. Witzig fand ich das nie.

Ich habe nichts gegen einen Kampf mit gleichen Spiessen (oder sagen wir mal - mit etwa 5-8 leveln unterschied.) aber Onehitten ist doch einfach langweilig?

Ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen den Ruf für den Frostsäbler erfarmt. Einige Low-Hordies waren da (habs erst auf 80 gemacht). Mich hats genervt, dass die die Schamanen und Ursas gekillt haben. Und? Ich hab da maximal 'n sheep rausgehauen - und erst die Riesen gemacht.

Ich finde einen fairen Kampf wo der Ausgang nicht von vornherein feststeht viel unterhaltsamer - auch wenn ich kein PvP spiele (ja, ich bin auf dem falschen Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

btw: unten steht ja wo ihr mich findet . . . 

Gruss an alle - und wenn jemand gegankt wird /w an mich, ich eile zu Hilfe! (Mage ftw)


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Genomchen

... es is ein pvp server... die chancen sind für alle gleich ob se 80 sind oder sonst wo. Es ist einfach die tatsache das man damit rechnen muss wenn man auf einen pvp server unterwegs ist. Und das hat nicht mit A-Character zu tun... für den gegankten ist es einfach pech... und dann in gebieten wie Strangle muss man damit rechnen.


@ Super PePe
Klar... muss dir da zu stimmen und ich sage es nochma da es ein pvp server is muss man damit rechnen ^^ Den was hindert einen selbst daran wiedrum low lvl chars zu jagen. 



Hmmm... wenn ich es bedenke... ich habe das aus rache damals of getan... und wenn se dann noch afk waren noch besser... man sollte die chancen nutzen die Blizz einen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Argument schon schwächer machen will als es sein soll, dann sollte man das begründen können.
> 
> Um es dir klarer zu machen.
> 
> ...



ich muss dich leider in deinem Versuch zu kontern ausbremsen. Ich will das Argument nicht schwächer machen als es ist, sondern ich sagte, es ist von Natur aus schwach. Damit ist jeder weiter Schluss den du ziehen willst, bezogen auf dein Einstieg hinfällig.



J_0_T schrieb:


> @ Super PePe
> Klar... muss dir da zu stimmen und ich sage es nochma da es ein pvp server is muss man damit rechnen ^^ Den was hindert einen selbst daran wiedrum low lvl chars zu jagen.


dito
man muss damit rechnen. was daran einen hindert kann, sind 2 Faktoren: 
1. die eigene Wertevorstellung
2. eine aus dem nicht auftauchende Gruppe, die das Blatt wendet 

im Grunde wie im richtigen Kino


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

So, also ist der gegankte selber schuld, Natar. Angenommen ich nehm mir nen Tag frei, habe das Spiel erst seit kurzem und nur einen Char, der auf Level 35 ist. Ich stehe also an besagtem Tag morgens auf und nehme mir vor zum Frühstück ein paar Stunden zu Leveln, und am Nachmittag was zu unternehmen. So, ich logge nun ein und keine 5min später fängt das geganke nun an. Okay denke ich mir, geh ich halt kurz nen Kaffee holen, aber nein, das hat ihn nicht vertrieben und besagter gangked mich bis in die Nachmittagsstunden rein. So, deiner Aussage nach muss ich dann meinen Vormittag komplett überdenken, evtl mir mein Vorhaben wieder umkrempeln, weil so ein Penner wie du herkommt und meint, man könne ja sonstwas tun. Anders gesagt, warum gankst du denjenigen? Du könntest doch deiner Mama beim kochen helfen, oder Ruf erfarmen oder sonstwas tun an Stelle von anderen ihres Spielspasses berauben.
Aber was rede ich, Leute wie du werden es nie begreifen, dass es bei solchem einfach nur erbärmlich ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, der gegankte ist selber schuld. Ich wünsch euch in dem Thread noch viel Spass, ich zieh mich an der Stelle zurück, weil das hier in Sinnlosigkeit ausartet.


----------



## Seydo (15. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich muss dich leider in deinem Versuch zu kontern ausbremsen. Ich will das Argument nicht schwächer machen als es ist, sondern ich sagte, es ist von Natur aus schwach. Damit ist jeder weiter Schluss den du ziehen willst, bezogen auf dein Einstieg hinfällig.



Auch die aussage das es von natur aus schwach ist, begründest du aber nicht, das kommt wieder genau auf das selbe raus.

Argumente ohne begründung sind keine Argumente, das ist so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Super PePe (15. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Auch die aussage das es von natur aus schwach ist, begründest du aber nicht, das kommt wieder genau auf das selbe raus.
> 
> Argumente ohne begründung sind keine Argumente, das ist so und wird immer so bleiben.



es ist begründet (nicht nur die Worte lesen, sie auch mal verstehen). ich weigere mich aber schon seid geraumer zeit jedem hier alles vorzukauen


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So, also ist der gegankte selber schuld, Natar. Angenommen ich nehm mir nen Tag frei, habe das Spiel erst seit kurzem und nur einen Char, der auf Level 35 ist. Ich stehe also an besagtem Tag morgens auf und nehme mir vor zum Frühstück ein paar Stunden zu Leveln, und am Nachmittag was zu unternehmen. So, ich logge nun ein und keine 5min später fängt das geganke nun an.


was hindert dich daran dich richtung hordebase oder was weiss ich zu wipen? mal ein wisper loszulassen und jemanden um hilfe zu beten?^
ist ja nicht so dass du automatisch am todespunkt wiederbelebt wirst, deckungen ausnutzen, fähigkeiten brauchen etc. 


> So, deiner Aussage nach muss ich dann meinen Vormittag komplett überdenken, evtl mir mein Vorhaben wieder umkrempeln, weil so ein Penner wie du herkommt und meint, man könne ja sonstwas tun.


 danke für den penner. normalerweise bin ich mir andersweitige umgangsformen von 27-jährigen gewohnt, aber he, was solls, sag deinem bruder einen schönen gruss, beide aus dem gleichen holz was :/


> Anders gesagt, warum gankst du denjenigen? Du könntest doch deiner Mama beim kochen helfen, oder Ruf erfarmen oder sonstwas tun an Stelle von anderen ihres Spielspasses berauben.


ich ganke keine low-lvls, oder nur wenn ich selber gegankt wurde (feuer mit feuer unzo)


> Aber was rede ich, Leute wie du werden es nie begreifen, dass es bei solchem einfach nur erbärmlich ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, der gegankte ist selber schuld.



super diskussionsgrundlage.
deine meinung zählt, nichts anderes
für etwas gibts pvp-server und pve-server



> Ich wünsch euch in dem Thread noch viel Spass, ich zieh mich an der Stelle zurück, weil das hier in Sinnlosigkeit ausartet.


gutes beispiel


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So, also ist der gegankte selber schuld, Natar. Angenommen ich nehm mir nen Tag frei, habe das Spiel erst seit kurzem und nur einen Char, der auf Level 35 ist. Ich stehe also an besagtem Tag morgens auf und nehme mir vor zum Frühstück ein paar Stunden zu Leveln, und am Nachmittag was zu unternehmen. So, ich logge nun ein und keine 5min später fängt das geganke nun an. Okay denke ich mir, geh ich halt kurz nen Kaffee holen, aber nein, das hat ihn nicht vertrieben und besagter gangked mich bis in die Nachmittagsstunden rein. So, deiner Aussage nach muss ich dann meinen Vormittag komplett überdenken, evtl mir mein Vorhaben wieder umkrempeln, weil so ein Penner wie du herkommt und meint, man könne ja sonstwas tun. Anders gesagt, warum gankst du denjenigen? Du könntest doch deiner Mama beim kochen helfen, oder Ruf erfarmen oder sonstwas tun an Stelle von anderen ihres Spielspasses berauben.
> Aber was rede ich, Leute wie du werden es nie begreifen, dass es bei solchem einfach nur erbärmlich ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, der gegankte ist selber schuld. Ich wünsch euch in dem Thread noch viel Spass, ich zieh mich an der Stelle zurück, weil das hier in Sinnlosigkeit ausartet.




Ansatzweise is jeder spieler selbst verantwortlich wo er spielt... wenn man lieber auf einen pvp realm spielt dann muss man damit rechnen. Ich spiele auf nen pvp-rp und bin nur wenig gegankt worden da ich den spieß zu meinen gunsten gedreht habe... ich habe gewartet bis ein anderes ziel kam das interessanter war.

Aber zurück zu meinem gedanken... es gibt noch pve... eine option die dür die interessant ist die ruhig spielen wollen... klar ist langweiliger aber man wird nicht den ganzen tag zu klump geprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also überlege nochma und antworte... wo das ganze anfängt.


----------



## Seydo (15. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> es ist begründet (nicht nur die Worte lesen, sie auch mal verstehen). ich weigere mich aber schon seid geraumer zeit jedem hier alles vorzukauen



Das was du von dir gegeben hast war keine begründung, schlag es nach, dann verstehst du die bedeutung.

Es bleibt also der fakt, du behauptest sachen, und da du eigendlich keine Argumente hast behauptest du einfach die leute sollen drüber nachdenken, das klappt schon bei Christen nicht und das wird auch hier nicht klappen.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Zu dem "Argument" man wäre schon 30+, "also nichts von wegen Kiddy": bekanntlich schützt Alter vor Torheit nicht. Es gibt Leute die 30+ sind, und sie sind trotzdem Deppen. Soziale Intelligenz ist nicht notwendig eine Altersfrage.

Aber generell: wenn ein Spieler ein Gebiet zu seinem Claim erklärt und dort alles tötet, also gankt, was ihm unterkommt, dann ist das PVP, auch dann, wenn es nicht fair und ausgewogen ist (zb. wegen Levelunterschied). Wenn dieser Spieler aber einen anderen Spieler gezielt becampt, und das über Stunden hinweg, sichtlich erkennbar mit der Absicht "ganke ich jemanden, bis ihm die Lust am Spiel vergeht ... weil es Spaß macht, jemandem das Spiel komplett zu versauen", dann unterliegt das der Regelung für "Anhaltende Belästigung", das kann eine Ermahnung, im Wiederholungsfall einen temporären Bann, in extremen Fällen einen dauerhaften Ausschluss aus dem Spiel nach sich ziehen. Bei Testare liegt insofern ein Sonderfall vor, als er, wie er sagt, auf einem PVE-Server spielt. Da sich dort jeder jederzeit dem PVP entziehen kann, wird ein GM eine entsprechende Beschwerde unter "selbst schuld" abheften und nichts tun.

Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass PVP auf PVE-Servern wesentlich fieser und unfairer abläuft als auf PVP-Servern. Denn da kann sich ein Typ wie Testare den Folgen seiner Handlungen jederzeit entziehen und einfach in den nicht-angreifbaren PVE-Status flüchten. Darum waren mir die PVP-Server in der Hinsicht auch immer lieber. Da sind auch keine Engel unterwegs, aber jeder musste auf Dauer mit den Folgen mangelnder sozialer Intelligenz im Spiel leben.


----------



## Senkarios (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ähm, also ich möchte jetzt nicht auf die Meinungen eingehen ob er nun selber dran Schuld is, oder "welcome Pvp", etc. etc.

Hätte aber einen Vorschlag an den TE:

Also Hordler hast du ja im Verhältniss zu einem Ally viel mehr Flugpunkte in der "alten" Welt.
Wenn du in einem Questgebiet (wie von dir beschrieben, eben jetzt, im Schlingendorntal) bist, und gekankt wirst, dann gehe für (sagen wir) 30 min. (oder gleich eine ganze Stunde) in ein anderes Questgebiet welche dieselben LvL-Voraussetzungen hat.

Als da wären:

Das Alteracgebirge
Das Arathihochland
Desolace

Dadurch, dass ich jetzt nicht weiss welches LvL du schon hast, wären dann die "Nachfolger":

Das Ödland
Die Sümpfe des Elends
Die Düstermarschen

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Super PePe (15. Dezember 2009)

@seydo
Aussage:


Super schrieb:


> Das Argument "weils PvP" oder ähnlich ist auf Sand gebaut.



Begründung:


Super schrieb:


> [...] kauft euch doch derweil ein Weihnachtsgeschenk nach eurem Motto: " Weil ich es kann "



fertig ist das Argument und das Ganze trockenen Fußes


----------



## Monsterwarri (15. Dezember 2009)

Solche Idioten wie es sie in diesem Forum gibt findet man selten.
Habt ihr in eurer Freizeit nichts besseres zu tun als irgendwelche TE's zu flamen?
Bei sowas krieg ich echt nen Hals. Er hat ne Meinung und möchte gerne andere einholen.
Also wenn ihr nichts zum Thema beizutragen habt, behaltet eure verdammten unqualifizierten Aussagen bei euch. Achso - cool seid ihr übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Herr Hering (15. Dezember 2009)

WIe oben schon erwähnt eifnach anderen chara weiterzocken , nach ner halben studne sind sie weg ,falls nicht ali char machen und sie malfragen was sie ne halbe stunde lang an deienr elcihe machen ^^


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Solche Idioten wie es sie in diesem Forum gibt findet man selten.
> Habt ihr in eurer Freizeit nichts besseres zu tun als irgendwelche TE's zu flamen?
> Bei sowas krieg ich echt nen Hals. Er hat ne Meinung und möchte gerne andere einholen.
> Also wenn ihr nichts zum Thema beizutragen habt, behaltet eure verdammten unqualifizierten Aussagen bei euch. Achso - cool seid ihr übrigens auch nicht.



Punkt ist... er spielt auf einen pvp server, was er selbst gewählt hat.

Und da Strangle umkämpft ist sind beide fraktionen pvp... also hat die andere seite die mgl einfach ihn zu erledigen wenn sie ihn sehen. Den pvp heist nicht nur faires kämpfen... klar ist es mies... aber sie können es halb machen da sie mit pvp status alle angreifen können die auch pvp sin... was heist das die keinen unterschied machen welchen lvl sie haben.

Solche methoden funktionieren auf einen pve realm nicht, außer man ist wahnsinnig und flagt sich selbst.


----------



## Tolan (15. Dezember 2009)

@TE ignorier die Typen die hier rumflamen, schreib ein Ticket und warte ab.
Grüsse


----------



## koolt (15. Dezember 2009)

Lass mich raten: Du bist Horde und die sind Allys.
Wenn man als "Unterlegener" nen 80er Ally trifft loggt man sich am besten erst mal ne Stunde aus, weil die nie genug bekommen können. Ich wurd schon öfters ewig gegankt, deswegen hab ich auch den netten Satz in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Gradar94 (15. Dezember 2009)

letzens hatt ich auch so nen fall im schlingendorntal. da war ich mit meinem schurke grad aus grom gol raus da kommt son 80 n811 dk der seine eier zeigen wollte und mich killt. ich hol mein main und hau ihn um. kurz drauf kommt er wieder und hat noch nen zweiten 80 dk kumpel dabei. greifen mich wieder an -> beide landen mit der fresse im dreck. dann holn se noch 2 80 retris und dann packen ses zu viert dann doch mal, mich zu killen. da kann man echt nur eines sagen sagen: arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Zu dem "Argument" man wäre schon 30+, "also nichts von wegen Kiddy": bekanntlich schützt Alter vor Torheit nicht. Es gibt Leute die 30+ sind, und sie sind trotzdem Deppen. Soziale Intelligenz ist nicht notwendig eine Altersfrage.
> 
> Aber generell: wenn ein Spieler ein Gebiet zu seinem Claim erklärt und dort alles tötet, also gankt, was ihm unterkommt, dann ist das PVP, auch dann, wenn es nicht fair und ausgewogen ist (zb. wegen Levelunterschied). Wenn dieser Spieler aber einen anderen Spieler gezielt becampt, und das über Stunden hinweg, sichtlich erkennbar mit der Absicht "ganke ich jemanden, bis ihm die Lust am Spiel vergeht ... weil es Spaß macht, jemandem das Spiel komplett zu versauen", dann unterliegt das der Regelung für "Anhaltende Belästigung", das kann eine Ermahnung, im Wiederholungsfall einen temporären Bann, in extremen Fällen einen dauerhaften Ausschluss aus dem Spiel nach sich ziehen. Bei Testare liegt insofern ein Sonderfall vor, als er, wie er sagt, auf einem PVE-Server spielt. Da sich dort jeder jederzeit dem PVP entziehen kann, wird ein GM eine entsprechende Beschwerde unter "selbst schuld" abheften und nichts tun.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass PVP auf PVE-Servern wesentlich fieser und unfairer abläuft als auf PVP-Servern. Denn da kann sich ein Typ wie Testare den Folgen seiner Handlungen jederzeit entziehen und einfach in den nicht-angreifbaren PVE-Status flüchten. Darum waren mir die PVP-Server in der Hinsicht auch immer lieber. Da sind auch keine Engel unterwegs, aber jeder musste auf Dauer mit den Folgen mangelnder sozialer Intelligenz im Spiel leben.



*Hust* Mich den Konsequenzen entziehen? Wozu?
Ich ganke jemanden, weil ich es kann, weil es Spaß macht. Ergo gestehe ich die passende Antwort demjenigen auch zu. 

Vielleicht am ehesten mit Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht zu vergleichen: Wenn ich die Wahl habe meine Figur ins Safe zu bringen oder jemanden werfen kann, dann werfe ich die Spielfigur. 


Allerdings, ich erinnere mich noch an 2005, als ich den ersten Char auf Nathrezim hatte (PvP-Server) - man hat gegankt und wurde gegankt, es war Teil des Spiels. 
Da gab es auch GMs die einem nett vorschlugen, Spieler xyz nicht mehr zu ganken - allerdings keine Sperren wegen Belästigung etc. Weil es eben Teil des PvP-Servers ist, jederzeit Opfer (und Täter) sein zu können.



Btw, diejenigen die da meine Handlungsweise als, nennen wir es mal, sozial unverträglich titulieren: Genau wegen Euren Reaktionen mache ich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr regt Euch auf, werdet wütend. Einfach nur herrlich. Schaltet doch Notfalls einfach den PC ab? WoW ist ein Spiel, Freizeitvertreib, nicht das reale Leben. Wenn Euch dauerndes geganktwerden so aufregt, dann flaggt Euch nicht PvP oder geht nicht auf PvP-Realms. Oder überlegt einfach mal, ob Ihr noch die notwendige Distanz zwischen RL und Spiel habt. Wenn ein Spiel dazu führt dass man sich derart aufregt ist es nämlich nie ein gutes Zeichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

@Natar
Ich gehe nicht weiter darauf ein, weil es einfach irgendwo in gewissem Masse mit der Moral eines Menschen zu tun hat, Stundenlang ein und die selbe Person am selben Ort zu ganken. Und ja, es gibt viele Meinungen was das Thema betrifft, aber des ist das gute an diesem Thema, das es klar definiert ist ob es richtig oder falsch ist. Blizz hat geschrieben dass es zur Behinderung des eigenen Spielspasses gehört, also brauch ich nur ein Ticket schreiben im Extremfall und Blizz zeigt dir dann schon, was richtig und was falsch ist. Ich weiss, der Vergleich ist jetzt etwas hart, aber du kannst auch Nachts schwächeren Frauen auflauern, sie umhaun und vergewaltigen, warum? Weils es geht. Aber du wirst dich mit der Polizei auseinandersetzen müssen. Klar wenn ich dreimal umgehaun werde und dann normal weitermachen kann, kein Ding, is ein PVP Server. Wenn aber - und da entschuldige ich mich nicht - so ein Penner meint, Stundenlang mich verfolgen zu müssen, mich gezielt becampt, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, was in dem seiner Fantasie vorgeht, welche Neigungen der hat, etc. Und klar schliesse ich dann von einem Stundenlang campenden Spieler auf dessen Charakter, oder ist derjenige maschinell gesteuert und ganked, weil ihm das eine innere Stimme sagt.
Und es hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es nun reif ist, jemanden verdientermassen als Penner zu titulieren, ich kann auch Idiot oder Blödmann oder Depp sagen, klingt das für dich ziviler?

@Testare
Ohhhh dann habe ich was total falsch verstanden. WoW wurde also gemacht, damit man auf PvE Servern normal spielen kann, während man auf PvP Servern von vornherein damit rechnen muss, dass man seines Spielspasses beraubt wird? Mich würde bei Leuten wie dir wirklich brennend interessieren, ob du zB Kinder hast, ob du verheiratet bist, ob du eine eigene Wohnung hast, was du von Beruf so machst. Ich kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass du eine Frau hast (jedenfalls nicht länger als nen Jahr), geschweige denn Kinder. Wenn ja, die armen Kinder. Oder würdest du ihnen auch beibringen, wenn man kann, dann haut man rein? Ne wie gesagt, ich kann mir bei dir gut vorstellen, dass du noch bei deinen Eltern wohnst, Einzelkind bist und Ehelos bist. Den Rest erläutere ich nicht näher. Geht zwar auf die persönliche Schiene, aber du bist der erste erwachsene Mensch, von dessen Alter man eigtl Reife erwarten würde, der einen dermassen dämlichen Bullshit von sich gibt. Aber hey, sei froh du 35-jähriger, du kannst dich hier mit den 15-jährigen profilieren. Und ich hab schon gesagt, mir machts nix aus, wenn man mich ne viertel Stunde lang ganked, hab genug anderes zu tun. Aber was ist nun mit jemandem, der den ganzen Tag arbeitet, der sich auf den ruhigen WoW Abend freut, und nun von dir gezwungen wird, seine Sache abzublasen, weil du ja der Meinung bist er kann was anders machen. Weisst du was, dann vertreib doch alle Spieler damit von den Servern, denn alle könnten doch was anderes machen. Du auch, die Zeit die du zum ganken verbratest kannst du doch auch Blümchen pflücken, etc. Und du redest von RL Verlust und Spiel? Offenbar spielst du seit Release. Ich frage mich ewr da nun hängen geblieben ist. Und ja, in dem Fall bin ich von meiner Meinung überzeugt, dass Ganken feige ist und in dem Fall lass ich da auch keine andere Meinung zu (was mich betrifft) bzw werde ich mich auch nicht überzeugen lassen. Was ihr übers Ganken denkt ist mir relativ Latte, da ihr Hordler minimum zu 2t kommen müsst um mich umzuhaun, bei knapp 40k hp hat man nie solche Probleme. Aber es geht ums Prinzip und um die Einstellung, die dahinter steckt. Und die Einstellung "Ich tus weil ichs kann!" ist einfach nur primitiv. Allein wenn ich mir das auf der Zunge zergehen lasse "Ich tu es, weil ichs kann!", das ist wowas von primitiv. Ich kacke weil ich es kann, ich furze, weil ich es kann, ich ganke weil ich kann.....ne, macht ruhig, du mit deinen 35 Jahren gank ruhig weiter die kleinen Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht Figuren, ist mir Latte. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich da kein Stückchen aufrege, sondern das bei mir lediglich auf unverständniss stösst. So, das wär mein Abschlusstext. Ich weiss auch, das du vlt im RL ein total anderer Typ bist, wie du es auf buffed darstellt, Testare, aber was du hier schreibst macht ein echt übles Bild von dir. 35 Jahre alt und dann solche Aussagen treffen.


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Testare
> Ohhhh dann habe ich was total falsch verstanden. WoW wurde also gemacht, damit man auf PvE Servern normal spielen kann, während man auf PvP Servern von vornherein damit rechnen muss, dass man seines Spielspasses beraubt wird? Mich würde bei Leuten wie dir wirklich brennend interessieren, ob du zB Kinder hast, ob du verheiratet bist, ob du eine eigene Wohnung hast, was du von Beruf so machst. Ich kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass du eine Frau hast (jedenfalls nicht länger als nen Jahr), geschweige denn Kinder. Wenn ja, die armen Kinder. Oder würdest du ihnen auch beibringen, wenn man kann, dann haut man rein? Ne wie gesagt, ich kann mir bei dir gut vorstellen, dass du noch bei deinen Eltern wohnst, Einzelkind bist und Ehelos bist. Den Rest erläutere ich nicht näher. Geht zwar auf die persönliche Schiene, aber du bist der erste erwachsene Mensch, von dessen Alter man eigtl Reife erwarten würde, der einen dermassen dämlichen Bullshit von sich gibt. Aber hey, sei froh du 35-jähriger, du kannst dich hier mit den 15-jährigen profilieren.



Siehst Du - Deine Reaktion zeigt mir es regt Dich auf was ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um es genauer zu sagen: verheiratet, seit über 5 Jahren, mittlere Angestelltenlaufbahn, Antialkoholiker und Drogen ablehnend gegenüberstehend - und nein keine Kinder Gottseidank.
Aber wenn dort welche wären würden sie als erstes eines lernen: Spiel und Real Life sind 2 paar Schuhe. Ein Fakt, der Dir offenbar entgangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Booldwish (15. Dezember 2009)

dann nimm nen PvE server und gut is......

PS: genau das wird dir auch jeder GM sagen ^^

viel spass beim lvln^^


----------



## koolt (15. Dezember 2009)

Booldwish schrieb:


> dann nimm nen PvE server und gut is......
> 
> PS: genau das wird dir auch jeder GM sagen ^^
> 
> viel spass beim lvln^^


Oder spiel nen Ally, Hordler machen sowas eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Xsender (15. Dezember 2009)

erstell dir nen ally char und flame sie einfach xDD


----------



## WeRkO (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare, ich mag deine Sichtweise der Dinge, kann dir oft nur zustimmen. Übrigens, ich ganke nur Lowies mit Acc-Bind Teilen, die haben nen Main, können sich wehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2009)

Ausloggen, oder woanders leveln. Wo ist das Problem? Oder schnell eine Instanz spielen.
Ganken gehört zu PvP-Servern dazu, da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu reden.
Ally und Horde machen es gleichermaßen.

Ich spiel auf einem PvE Server, wenn in Tausendwinter mal irgendwelche Jecken Angler abfarmen, dann reg ich mich da auch nicht drüber auf. Gehört halt dazu, mach ich eben was anderes, oder ruf die Angler auf zu revoltieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Wer einem Baby den Lutscher klauen kann - der darf das tun.
Wer dem kleinen Kind den Ballon klauen kann - der darf das tun.
Wer in der Schule dem Außenseiter die Unterhose über den Kopf ziehen kann - der darf das tun.
Wer Kampfsport macht und am WE in die Disco geht um Leuten aufs MOWL zu hauen - der darf das tun.

Ihr seid arme Menschen und habt mein Mitleid und ich hoffe eines Tages trefft ihr den richtigen und er packt Euch an den Eiern. Waum? Weil er es kann!

WoW ist ein Spiel. Mal einen Lowie umhauen wird den Spieler wohl schon genug ärgern. "Ganken" sollte man 1on1 mit 80er Chars und gleichem Gear oder auf gleichem Level. Alles andere sind Watte-Heldentaten und lassen mich nur auf den 2ten Absatz hoffen im übertragenen Sinne auf WoW!

Danke!

Tipp: Wenn ihr im 1on1 mit 80ern verliert, dann überlegt Euch mal, ob es Ratsam ist Eure "Freunde" zu holen. Der Typ den ihr umhauen wollt hat meißt auch welche und dann braucht ihr schon 4 Freunde usw. ...


----------



## lordtheseiko (15. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal, wenn ich einfach keine ahnung hab was ichj machen soll, dann kill ich auch lowies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich machs nicht weil ich dumm bin, keien Freunde habe, mich imba fühle o.ä. 
Einfach just for fun^^ Ist jan Spiel, soll ja Spaß machen..
und nein ich bin kein nerd der den ganzen tag bloß am zocken ist...ich gank halt auch abunzu^^


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare lies meinen Post nochmal, der war noch ned fertig.
Ich wär des weiteren vorsichtig was du schreibst, ich hab hier für Provokationen schonmal eine auf den Deckel bekommen von den Mods bei buffed. Und das ist der Unterschied, den du nicht erkennst, ich rege mich nicht auf, kein bisschen. Wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre bin ich wieder der Philippe, der ausser 2 Abende die Woche nichts mit WoW am Hut hat. Das meinte ich auch mit dem Bild, das du gibst. Und ehrlich gesagt mach ich das auch so wie du. Is doch irgendwo nen klein bisserl witzig, wenn man 10min jemandem ganked und merkt der regt sich auf und wieder weiterzieht. Ich rede hier aber von notorisch psychisch kranken Gankern, die Stundenlang an ner Leiche liegen und sich nen Ast freuen, wenn derjenige sich wiederbelebt, an Stelle aufs BG zu gehen und da sinnvoll Punkte zu sammeln. Wie gesagt, du und alle anderen Ganker können machen was sie wollen, da ich keinen Lowlvl char besitze. Mir geht es ums Prinzip und - und jetzt kommts, das ist was ich meinte, mit RL und ein Bild geben - Zeitvertreib, da ich nix bessere in der Arbeit grad zu tun hab (ausser die Ablage der gestrigen Rechnungen). Ich bin sicherlich nicht am Game hängen geblieben, hatte sogar ne Sommerpause von 4 Monaten. Wie gesagt, du kannst deine Meinung haben und ich bin froh, dass du wenigstens behauptest, deinen Kindern beizubringen das ein Game und das RL zu unterscheiden sind. Allerdings teilen sich ganz offensichtlich unsere Meinungen was ganken angeht. Wie ich schrieb kill ich auch mal nen Lowie, aber ich hab besseres zu tun, als Affenmässig stundenlang am gleichen Leichnam zu bleiben nur um ihn zu ganken. Dazu is mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll und teuer und dazu hab ich einfach noch ein gewisses Mass an Moral, was andere offenbar nicht haben.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Dezember 2009)

ich kill ja nur lowis wenn se mich zuerst angreifen... und oh man das tun die öfters als man glaubt xD
stehen 2 80er rum mit 30k hp und n lvl 8er und 10er greifen an xD
am besten auch noch welche mit lvl gear xD


----------



## Interminator (15. Dezember 2009)

tja so sind allis eben! deswegen geh ich aufm pvp server mitm lvl 80 schurken auch in nen low level gebiet um lvl 20 nachtelfen zu campen!


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ich kill ja nur lowis wenn se mich zuerst angreifen... und oh man das tun die öfters als man glaubt xD
> stehen 2 80er rum mit 30k hp und n lvl 8er und 10er greifen an xD
> am besten auch noch welche mit lvl gear xD



ah wie kann ein lvl 8er und lvl 10er nur lvl gear haben, was für naps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich rede hier aber von notorisch psychisch kranken Gankern, die Stundenlang an ner Leiche liegen und sich nen Ast freuen, wenn derjenige sich wiederbelebt, an Stelle aufs BG zu gehen und da sinnvoll Punkte zu sammeln



das sind eben noch wirkliche rollenspieler, welche die kriegskunst zwischen allianz und horde noch leben und nicht auf dem derzeitigen kuschelnweg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/respect



> Ich gehe nicht weiter darauf ein, weil es einfach irgendwo in gewissem Masse mit der Moral eines Menschen zu tun hat, Stundenlang ein und die selbe Person am selben Ort zu ganken. Und ja, es gibt viele Meinungen was das Thema betrifft, aber des ist das gute an diesem Thema, das es klar definiert ist ob es richtig oder falsch ist. Blizz hat geschrieben dass es zur Behinderung des eigenen Spielspasses gehört, also brauch ich nur ein Ticket schreiben im Extremfall und Blizz zeigt dir dann schon, was richtig und was falsch ist. Ich weiss, der Vergleich ist jetzt etwas hart, aber du kannst auch Nachts schwächeren Frauen auflauern, sie umhaun und vergewaltigen, warum? Weils es geht. Aber du wirst dich mit der Polizei auseinandersetzen müssen. Klar wenn ich dreimal umgehaun werde und dann normal weitermachen kann, kein Ding, is ein PVP Server. Wenn aber - und da entschuldige ich mich nicht - so ein Penner meint, Stundenlang mich verfolgen zu müssen, mich gezielt becampt, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, was in dem seiner Fantasie vorgeht, welche Neigungen der hat, etc. Und klar schliesse ich dann von einem Stundenlang campenden Spieler auf dessen Charakter, oder ist derjenige maschinell gesteuert und ganked, weil ihm das eine innere Stimme sagt.
> Und es hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es nun reif ist, jemanden verdientermassen als Penner zu titulieren, ich kann auch Idiot oder Blödmann oder Depp sagen, klingt das für dich ziviler?



wb


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, Natar. Ich nehme mal deine Sig ernst und dich damit nicht.
Dankeschön and have a nice day.

p.s.: was "jaja" heisst weisst du ja.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte zwei Dinge voneinander trennen bzw. PVP nicht mit Campen in einen Topf werfen. WOW hat auf PVP-Servern zumindest rudimentäre Reste einer "Spieler vs. Spieler Welt". PVP ist nicht notwendigerweise ein Gegeneinander, sondern eigentlich auch ein Miteinander. Alleine kann man kein PVP machen, also braucht man ein Gegenüber  mit dem man gemeinsam spielt, nämlich PVP. Wer auf einem PVP-Server spielt, stimmt dem prinzipiell zu. 

Campen hingegen ist kein Miteinander, sondern schlicht der Ego-Trip von Leuten, die ihren eigenen Spaß daraus ziehen, wenn sie anderen den Spaß am Spiel verderben. Kurzzeitiges Campen ist ja auch nicht so das Problem, man macht einfach eine Pause, und spielt dann weiter. Oder man wechselt das Gebiet. Daneben gibt's aber auch noch einen Grad, der tatsächlich geahndet wird, und zwar u.U. auch mit Totalsperre eines Accounts. Es gab da mal seinerzeit jemanden, der fand es witzig Jägern aufzulauern die sich zur Erledigung ihrer epischen Quest auf der Wegroute des Dämons in der brennenden Steppe einfanden. Und wenn die mit dem Dämon beschäftigt waren, hat er sie umgehauen oder er hat den Dämon angehauen, was automatisch ein Mißlingen der Quest zur Folge hatte. Und das wieder und wieder. Das hat er ein paar Abend gemacht. Wie Testare fand er seinen Spielspaß darin anderen das Spiel zu versauen. Es gab mehrere Tickets. Folge: permanente Sperre des Accounts wegen "Anhaltender Belästigung". Die gesamte Jägerschaft des Servers, Allianz wie Horde, hat die Sperre damals im Forum akklamiert.


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jaja, Natar. Ich nehme mal deine Sig ernst und dich damit nicht.
> Dankeschön and have a nice day.
> 
> p.s.: was "jaja" heisst weisst du ja.



ich rate dir an nicht von einem spielcharakter und seinen taten auf den wirklichen menschen zu schliessen

ja, leck mich ebenfalls, zuerst pseudobeleidigungen à la penner und nun das, tym danke


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich rate dir an nicht von einem spielcharakter und seinen taten auf den wirklichen menschen zu schliessen


Ich tue das auf jeden Fall. Es gibt keinen Spielcharakter. Es gibt nur Menschen vor Computern die ein Spiel spielen. Wer wie ein Depp im PVE spielt, der ist ein Depp, denn sein Spielcharakter spielt ja nicht, sondern er. Wer meint, PVP, das wäre das Campen anderer Spieler, dem mangelt es an sozialer Intelligenz. Ihm, nicht seinem Toon. Das "man kann nicht von einem spielcharakter und seinen taten auf den wirklichen menschen" schließen, ist Nonsens. Es gibt nur den wirklichen Menschen, und sonst nichts.

Einzige, wirklich einzige Ausnahme: ein RP-Spieler der eine Rolle spielt. Aber RP-Spieler bei WOW ... wie viele davon gibt es da noch? 1%? Vermutlich wesentlich weniger.


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich tue das auf jeden Fall. Es gibt keinen Spielcharakter. Es gibt nur Menschen vor Computern die ein Spiel spielen. Wer wie ein Depp im PVE spielt, der ist ein Depp, denn sein Spielcharakter spielt ja nicht, sondern er. Wer meint, PVP, das wäre das Campen anderer Spieler, dem mangelt es an sozialer Intelligenz. Ihm, nicht seinem Toon. Das "man kann nicht von einem spielcharakter und seinen taten auf den wirklichen menschen" schließen, ist Nonsens. Es gibt nur den wirklichen Menschen, und sonst nichts.
> 
> Einzige, wirklich einzige Ausnahme: ein RP-Spieler der eine Rolle spielt. Aber RP-Spieler bei WOW ... wie viele davon gibt es da noch? 1%? Vermutlich wesentlich weniger.



Schön dass Du es erwähnst.
RP eben.. Ich zB bin RPler, ich spiele für mich mein RP, und das ist in Onlinegames (sei es Galaxywars, Gondal, WoW, CS) eben nunmal das Arschloch vom Dienst. 
Genau deswegen hat es mit dem Menschen hinterm Bildschirm absolut nichts zu tun.



@Genomchen
Deine geistige Reife, Deine "erwachsene Art" die Du so gerne versuchst herauszustellen indem Du anderen bezichtigst, nicht erwachsen zu sein - weit her ist es zugegeben bei Dir auch nicht damit, denn Du hast von Beginn an die persönliche Ebene betreten, mit Beleidigungen und Polemik. Und eben das lässt darauf schliessen dass es Dich eben doch ärgert wenn andere Menschen anders spielen wie Du. 
Ist das wirklich erwachsen, was Du damit zeigst? Beantworte Dir die Frage einfach selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich tue das auf jeden Fall. Es gibt keinen Spielcharakter. Es gibt nur Menschen vor Computern die ein Spiel spielen. Wer wie ein Depp im PVE spielt, der ist ein Depp, denn sein Spielcharakter spielt ja nicht, sondern er. Wer meint, PVP, das wäre das Campen anderer Spieler, dem mangelt es an sozialer Intelligenz. Ihm, nicht seinem Toon. Das "man kann nicht von einem spielcharakter und seinen taten auf den wirklichen menschen" schließen, ist Nonsens. Es gibt nur den wirklichen Menschen, und sonst nichts.
> 
> Einzige, wirklich einzige Ausnahme: ein RP-Spieler der eine Rolle spielt. Aber RP-Spieler bei WOW ... wie viele davon gibt es da noch? 1%? Vermutlich wesentlich weniger.



und die nackte lvl 1 blutelfe von der gilde "bankchars", welche vor dem ah in og steht, ist eine bildhübsche 20-jährige kauffrau 
die leute welche in einer ini kein hi und bb von sich bringen sind irgendwelche assoziale rohrkrepierer?

ich kann das verhalten von gankern auch nicht im speziellen gutheissen, aber sie dafür als geisteskrank und was sonst noch für anspielungen gebracht wurden, ne tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin weg, lass mich hier nicht ständig beleidigen


----------



## Uratak (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> RP eben.. Ich zB bin RPler, ich spiele für mich mein RP, und das ist in Onlinegames (sei es Galaxywars, Gondal, WoW, CS) eben nunmal das Arschloch vom Dienst.
> Genau deswegen hat es mit dem Menschen hinterm Bildschirm absolut nichts zu tun.



Das klingt so, als versuchst Du das im Spiel zu sein, was Du im realen Leben nicht hinbekommst. Im Grunde nach kleinen Eiern. Genau deswegen tust Du mir als Mensch hinterm Bildschirm leid. Weil Du Deine Eier durch ein Spiel vergrößerst um am nächsten Tag im Kindergarten zu sagen "Oida ROFL LOL ich hab gestern 2398 Allys/Hordler gekillt." Dabei vergisst Du zu sagen, dass grad mal 25 *Ehre* bei rum gekommen sind.


----------



## The-Quila (15. Dezember 2009)

wenn du nich aufs maul bekommen willst, dann spiel net auf nem pvp server. ganz einfach.


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. Dezember 2009)

Einige lesen hier garnicht und geben einen unproduktiven scheiß von sich,es geht nicht mal um das einfache geganke sondern darum das Spieler Stundenlang Leichen campen und *gezielt* den Spielspaß bzw,. die Möglichkeit *überhaupt spielen zu können* versuchen verhindern und dies leider efolgreich.


----------



## Turican (15. Dezember 2009)

auf pvp server ist der Idiotenanteil sehr hoch,kein Wunder


----------



## Kontext (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Schön dass Du es erwähnst.
> RP eben.. Ich zB bin RPler, ich spiele für mich mein RP, und das ist in Onlinegames (sei es Galaxywars, Gondal, WoW, CS) eben nunmal das Arschloch vom Dienst.
> Genau deswegen hat es mit dem Menschen hinterm Bildschirm absolut nichts zu tun.



Als RP Spieler versucht man ja, die Welt möglichst realistisch mit Leben zu füllen.
Was ist daran realistisch, den selben Typen immer und immer wieder zu töten?
Oder spielst du deinen Charakter im Sinne von _"Was? Wo kommt der denn her!? Den habe ich doch schon eben umgebracht! Was ist das für eine Hexerei! AARGH!"_ aus? Das halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.

Mit anderen Worten: Versuche nicht, RP mit Ganken zu begründen. Ganken hat nämlich absolut *gar nichts* mit RP zu tun.

LG
Kontext


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> und die nackte lvl 1 blutelfe von der gilde "bankchars", welche vor dem ah in og steht, ist eine bildhübsche 20-jährige kauffrau
> die leute welche in einer ini kein hi und bb von sich bringen sind irgendwelche assoziale rohrkrepierer?
> 
> ich kann das verhalten von gankern auch nicht im speziellen gutheissen, aber sie dafür als geisteskrank und was sonst noch für anspielungen gebracht wurden, ne tut mir leid
> ...


Du hast offensichtlich das Argument nicht verstanden. Die Blutelfe, das ist mal nichts weiter als ein Bild. Sobald die Blutelfe irgend etwas tut, macht das nicht sie, sondern der Spieler der sie steuert. Wenn die Blutelfe meint, es wäre witzig rumzulaufen und alle männlichen Spieler mit dem /lick-Emote zu begegnen, dann handelt da gewiss nicht das Toon, sondern der Spieler dahinter. Und wenn ich nun meine Schlüsse über das Humor- und Witzverständnis einer solchen Handlung ziehe, dann ganz gewiss nicht auf das Humor- oder Witzverständnisses eines Toons. 

Toons handeln nicht. Nur Spieler. Wer wie ein Depp spielt, ist ein Depp. Da musst Du Dich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Ich kenne Dich nicht, vielleicht, die Möglichkeit besteht immerhin, spielst Du ja wie ein wahres Genie? Vielleicht spiele ja auch ich wie ein Depp ... nein, diese Möglichkeit besteht natürlich nicht, denn ich, ja, ich spiele wie ein wahres .... man muss kein Genie sein, um den Satz zu vervollständigen. Oder Rückschlüsse auf meinen verqueren Sinn für Witz und Humor zu ziehen.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Testare, wieoft musstest du bei Wikipedia und im Duden schauen, um solch gewandte Worte zu nutzen. Geistige Reife, du sprichst von geistiger Reife. Überfordere dich da mal nicht. Man sollte immer Worte nutzen, die man selbst auch definieren kann. Und selbst ein Bundeskanzler greift mal zu nem Schimpfwort. Man wo seid ihr denn alle gross geworden, da erwähnt man mal Penner, wird leicht umgangssprachlich und ihr fangt das Heulen an. Vertragt ihr nen Penner nicht, oder treff ich euch da. Die Worte die ich nannte haben nichts mit Unreife zu tun. Und ich habe nie gesagt "Leck mich.." ich sagte "jaja". Was du drauss machst ist dein Bier. Und zum Thema zurück zu kommen, wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb: Es geht hier nicht um drei mal umhaun und weiterreiten. Es geht um stundenlanges Campen und ganken ein und des selben Chars. Willst du mir sagen, dass du das mit deinem 35 Jahren machst, dich am Wochenende hinsetzen und dir überlegen, wo du mal wieder stundenlang Level 10-60 Chars killen kannst? Wenn ja, dann tust du mir leid, wenn nein, warum schreibst du dann so nen Müll? Der Threadtitel sagt nicht aus er hat "Mimimi er hat mich zweimal gekillt", sondern der Titel heisst "Extremganken", auch nicht "Extremtanken". Du Outtest dich also zum Totalassozialen? Okay, dein Ding. Und vorsicht, das war keine Assi-Beleidigung. Einen Menschen, der nicht sozial ist, der die Grenzen anderer nicht wahrt, den nennt man nunmal assozial (= Gegenteil von sozial). Ich bin jedenfalls aus dem Thread draussen, da Feierabend, sprich in spätestens 10min hab ich dein absolut beknacktes gelabber vergessen. Ich hoffe das trifft auch auf dich zu, denn andernfalls würdest du mir maximal 10min lang Sorgen bereiten.

Edith
Und genau wie Boccanegra schreibt ist es. Ich schrieb auch, ich kenne euch nicht. Vlt schreibt ihr hier den ganzen Müll und habt in eurer gesamten WoW Karriere einmal geganked und seid ansonsten die nettesten Spieler. Vlt würden wir uns sogar verstehen und vlt seid ihr im RL absolut okay, das weiss ich nicht. Aber wie ihr hier ein assoziales gehabe verteidigt ist einfach arm.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Einige lesen hier garnicht und geben einen unproduktiven scheiß von sich,es geht nicht mal um das einfache geganke sondern darum das Spieler Stundenlang Leichen campen und *gezielt* den Spielspaß bzw,. die Möglichkeit *überhaupt spielen zu können* versuchen verhindern und dies leider efolgreich.


So ist es. Ganken ist Teil des PVP, und - so unangenehm vielleicht auch im Einzelfall - immer noch ein miteinander spielen; Campen hingegen mit dem ausgesprochenen Ziel anderen den Spielspaß zu rauben nichts weiter als ein Egotrip auf Kosten anderer. 

Extremes Campen wird als "Anhaltende Belästigung" angesehen und kann ingame geahndet werden, von Ermahnung bis zeitweiligen Bann, in besonders krassen Fällen permanenter Bann. Ganken hingegen ist Teil des Spielzwecks von PVP-Servern. Wer nicht gegankt werden will, sollte nicht auf einem PVP-Server spielen.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Dezember 2009)

Ach und Natar, bevor ich gehe, ich überlas, deinen Satz in dem du geschrieben hast, du würdest nicht ganken. Verzeih. Aber trotzdem wie schon Boccanegra schrieb, sitzt hinter dem Char ein Mensch der die Handlungen der Figur steuert. Und aus diesem Grunde schliesse ich auf jeden Fall auf dessen Charakter. Sehs doch mal sorum, man müsste schon derbe emotionslos sein, wenn man sich so sehr abkappselt vom Spiel, dass das Handeln der Figur nichts mit dem eigenen Denken zu tun hat. Du tust in dem Spiel wozu DU als Spieler dich entscheidest. Und das macht den Charakter auch aus. Okay, vlt sollte man ein bisserl differenzieren zwischen dem Charakter und dem Verhalten im RL und im Spiel. Aber es hat nichts mit RP zu tun. Gut, wenn ein Schurke mir auf einem RP Server die RohMats klaut, mei pech gehabt, is ein Schurke. Aber jemanden zu ganken is kein RP. Und wie halt erwähnt kann man sehr wohl auf den Charakter schliessen. Denn Jedes eigene Verhalten und Tun ist Teil des eigenen Charakters. Dazu gehört auch, welche Entscheidung du im Spiel triffst. Dein Charakter bestimmt das.


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

sieh an sieh an, wir vertragen uns langsam wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was so ein feierabend ausmachen kann

ich bin immer noch der meinung, das man solchen "extremganking" aus dem weg gehen kann, seis durch kluges ausnützen der lineofsight (targetmakros sind da natürlich hinderlich", ab lvl 40 hat man ja auch epic mount, da kann man sich schon in richtung von hordebasen etc herankämpfen

desweiteren, ein kleiner hilferuf im channel "Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen? ich werde seit einer ewigkeit von einem schurken gecampt" sollten oft wirkung zeigen, laut meiner erinnerung gab es immer mehrere antworten à la wo bist du? und die sache wurde ohne beihilfe von tickets und der grossen mama blizzard erledigt

und ganken und betrügen war vor einiger zeit ausdrücklich von blizzard gestattet. ich erinnere mich an blueposts und gm-gespräche, in der betrügereien von nachnahmegebühren mit geschenkpapier mit den worten "Der ist Schurke, das gehört dazu" abgetan wurde

mag sein dass sich was geändert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ganken --- war vor einiger zeit ausdrücklich von blizzard gestattet.


Nochmals: ganken ist immer noch gestattet! Ganken ist legitimer Teil des PVPs, speziell auf PVP-Servern.  Wer das nicht mag, dieses ständige Gefühl jederzeit angegriffen werden zu können, auch dann, wenn es sozusagen ausgesprochen unfair ist (weil gerade mit Mobs beschäftigt, oder in Unterzahl, oder niedriges Level usw. usf.), der ist auf PVP-Servern am falschen Platz. Die sind für Leute die so etwas mögen, den Thrill der ständigen Bedrohung. Für jene, die das nicht mögen, gibt es die PVE.

Nicht gestattet ist exzessives Campen. Das nicht immer in einen Topf werfen, das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Sachen, gerade auch in Hinblick auf ein mögliches Eingreifen von offizieller Seite. Niemand wird wegen ganken ermahnt oder gar gesperrt, ganz anders bei exzessivem Campen aus Lust an der Zerstörung des Spielspaßes anderer.


----------



## Xeldran (15. Dezember 2009)

Aloha-He!
PvP-Server sind gemein und hinterhältig.
Gank-Heinis gibt es immer wieder und man kann ihnen nur aus dem Weg gehen oder sich ihre Namen notieren und warten...warten...warten...
Denn bedenke : Man sieht sich immer zweimal im (virtuellen) Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach, btw: Gibt es im Forum eine Igno-Funktion? Tikume fängt an,mich gehörig zu entnerven mit ihren unglaublich erbärmlichen Versuchen, sarkastische Posts rauszuhauen und ich würd' irgendwie gerne Präventivmaßnahmen ergreifen,bevor mir mal die Hutschnur platzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nochmals: ganken ist immer noch gestattet! Ganken ist legitimer Teil des PVPs, speziell auf PVP-Servern.  Wer das nicht mag, dieses ständige Gefühl jederzeit angegriffen werden zu können, auch dann, wenn es sozusagen ausgesprochen unfair ist (weil gerade mit Mobs beschäftigt, oder in Unterzahl, oder niedriges Level usw. usf.), der ist auf PVP-Servern am falschen Platz. Die sind für Leute die so etwas mögen, den Thrill der ständigen Bedrohung. Für jene, die das nicht mögen, gibt es die PVE.
> 
> Nicht gestattet ist exzessives Campen. Das nicht immer in einen Topf werfen, das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Sachen, gerade auch in Hinblick auf ein mögliches Eingreifen von offizieller Seite. Niemand wird wegen ganken ermahnt oder gar gesperrt, ganz anders bei exzessivem Campen aus Lust an der Zerstörung des Spielspaßes anderer.



wo ziehst du den strich?

Gm: wie langen wurdest du gegankt?
spieler: 50 minuten
Gm: ah sry, erst ab 51 minuten ist exzessiv, kkthxbye, mögen die ganker dich zukünftig immer in ruhe lassen


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Dezember 2009)

Ganken ist leider alltag auf pvpserver, das wird nie wirklich besser, selbst wenn du nen 80er hast kommt es oft genug vor das dich eine dir überlegene klasse von hinten mit 3 mobs angreift oder mit 4-5 man auf dich losgehen...

Dagegen tun kann man nur nen servertrans auf pve oder wenns eh wayne ist udn man gerade erst angefangen hat auf nem neuen server anfangen.

Ganken und Campen ist in keinster form strafbar, außer es werden questnpc dauerhaft gegankt...

Btw finde ich pvp server sowieso unnütz, früher wo es nichtmal bgs gab war es nett, jetzt dienst es aber nurnoch arschlöchern leute zu nerven...


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wo ziehst du den strich?
> 
> Gm: wie langen wurdest du gegankt?
> spieler: 50 minuten
> Gm: ah sry, erst ab 51 minuten ist exzessiv, kkthxbye, mögen die ganker dich zukünftig immer in ruhe lassen


Ich glaube nicht, dass es da eine zeitliche Grenze gibt, also zb. bis 50 Minuten darf ich, ab dann ist es campen. Im Prinzip kennen ja die GMs der verschiedenen Server ihre Pappenheimer. Ich denke mal, wenn sich zb. die Beschwerden über einen bestimmten Spieler häufen, dann wird mal ein dezenter Hinweis gegeben sich da etwas zurückzunehmen. Kommt es weiterhin zu solchen Beschwerden, wird ein wenig auf die Finger gehauen, also eine Ermahnung oder befristete Sperre ausgesprochen. Wiederholt sich das dann dennoch oder ist der gemeldete Vorfall krass - so wie bei dem Beispiel mit der Epic-Jägerquest - dann adieu, Account. 

So schwer ist es ja nicht selber eine Grenze zu ziehen. Eigentlich wissen wir ja selber recht gut, was ok ist und was nicht. Auf einem PVP-Server jemanden weghauen, kein Thema. Ihn quasi zu stalken: no go.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Einige lesen hier garnicht und geben einen unproduktiven scheiß von sich,es geht nicht mal um das einfache geganke sondern darum das Spieler Stundenlang Leichen campen und *gezielt* den Spielspaß bzw,. die Möglichkeit *überhaupt spielen zu können* versuchen verhindern und dies leider efolgreich.




Nix gegen deine Aussage... war dir klar von anfang als du einen pvp server gewählt hast das sowas nicht passiert? Das man dich verschont... oder nur einmal zum geistheiler schickt? Das du davon ausgehen kannst das deine virtuelle leiche clear ist wenn du wieder ankommst?

Auf pvp muss man mit sowas rechnen und man muss damit klar kommen, das es spieler gibt die es übertreiben. 

Wenn es dich nervt das du über std gefarmt wirst wie ein normaler mob... dann solltest du einen transfer ins auge fassen.


Aber hier sich drüber aufzuregen ist fast so wie hoffen das Blizzard mitarbeiter reinschauen und sich sagen... der hat recht wir sollten was ändern.


zu all den anderen die sich aufregen das ganken nicht toll is... gratulation... auf nen pvp server müsst ihr mit leben das jemand euch ingame fertig macht und euch nervt... für solche leute seid ihr nur mob's und seid froh das sie euch nicht looten können... den in anderen mmo's ist das durchaus mgl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und was werden wohl die Gm's machen... drüber reden un gut is banns gibt es selten un wenn dann machen se danach weiter. Ich kenne leute di reizen das aus, kaufen ne neue version und machen dann einfach weiter... un kommt nicht mit dem 13€ Joker... der zählt hier net... den die wo ganken zahlen genauso viel...


----------



## Little_Programmierer (15. Dezember 2009)

Jo ist normal mach ich auch ganken macht spaß


----------



## Skoki (15. Dezember 2009)

Laut  http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/pvp.shtml  :

# Handlungen, die normalerweise als "unehrenhaft" gelten würden, sind auf PvP-Realms normale Spielmechanismen.

Also kann man da nicht viel machen ausser die schon geposteten Sachen.

MfG


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Dezember 2009)

Warum sagt ihr alle eigent immer sofort "Ganker haben keinen Skill" "Ganker haben nix zu tun" etc.?

Ihr kennt sie nur vom sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber mal klappe halten wenn man Jemanden nicht kennt.


----------



## Xiut (15. Dezember 2009)

PVP Server halt... Muss man mit leben wenn man auf einen PVP Server geht.


----------



## danksager (16. Dezember 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh höhr ich da einen hordler weinen das er im schlingendorntal auf einem pvp server gegankt wird ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tuhst du mir leid jaaaaaaaaaaa so richtig leid tuhst du armer hordenspieler mir.

du hast 2 grundlegende fehler gemacht

1. gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsche fraktion gewählt den mit einem horden char gehöhrt es dir auch nicht anderst

2. falschen serverart gewählt wenn du nichts einstecken kannst musst du halt auf einem pve server spielen 

aber aus deinem treat les ich grad eh nur mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimim

so long


----------



## Millwall (16. Dezember 2009)

Bist du besoffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (16. Dezember 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Bingo, ich hab das Gefühl, dass Allies nur angreifen wenn sie in Überzahl sind... Wie im BG, ich Schami treffe Hunter (3lvl über mir) ich will 1on1 kämpfen, der haut aber solange ab bis hinten dran 3 andere Hunter auftauchen und mit mir den Boden wischen...
> Keine Ehre mehr ts, ts.




Oh großer Kriegsfürst !
In Europa nennen sie dies STRATEGIE.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (16. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du 80 bist machste sie kalt ganz einfach ...Es ist nunmal so auf PvP Servern und es wird sich auch nie ändern .

Ich kloppe auch alles um was meinen meinen Weg kreuzt naja gut aber warte nicht an der Leiche um sie nochmal 
um zuhauen xD


----------



## Redryujin (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele auch auf einen PvP Server. Momentan bin ich lvl 65 Schurke. Wenn ich einen low Spieler von der Gegenfraktion sehe mache ich ihn schon gerne Platt. Aber danach lass ich die Leute normal weiterspielen. Wenn ich jemanden sehe der das gleiche Lvl hat wie ich mache ich ihn gerne schon mal 2-3 mAL Platt.

Anscheinend haben dich die Leute nur gegankt weil sie keine Spieler auf ihren Lvl besiegen können. Ist bei mir auch schon oft vorgekommen das wenn ich jemanden besiegt habe auf dem gleichen lvl wie ich, dass die ihren 80er geholt haben. Komischerweise sind es immer nur Todesritter die bei mir ganken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn einer gankt, dann nicht weil er keinen skill hat bzw. nichts kann.

Man will entspannt und ohne hetze Gegner killen und Hordler töten, sehe da kein Problem. Spiel halt nich auf nem PvP Server.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ne frechheit ja,aaaaber (jaa jetzt kommt dass aber ;D ) Da du auf einem pvp serer spielst musst du sowas erwarten ich nehm an dass sind pvp ob bg oder arena Looser wenn sie über einen längeren zeitraum einen killen Und ein GM kann dagegen was machen,wenn sie es über einen längeren zeitraum tun (war bei nem kumpel mal so er war pvp server ich war bei ihm zu besuch übernachtung un so naja er hatt seinen pala hochgezockt und wurde 8 std gegankt er hatt zwischenzeitlich ausgeloggt und als er dann on kam war 1ner vpn denen immer noch da und naja dee gm hatt gesagt sie sollen es doch bitte unterlassen dauerzu killern und zu campen die moral der geschicht er hatt auf meinem server PVE gewechselt mit seinen chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sry für rechtschreib fehler-.-


----------



## Korgor (16. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin nun auf dem Level wo ich ins Schlingendrontal kann und dort queste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha und sowas nennst du extrem Ganken?!
Unsere PvP Gilde von Krag'jin hat mal n Hordler 3 Tage lang gegankt.
Aufn Hordler hauen, Priest macht Mind Controll, hoch healen und das über 3 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach meinte n GM das seie verboten auch wenns n PvP Server ist.
Man darf einen nur 24h Ganken!
Also jeder Cha. darf ihn 24h ganken - muss man sich nur abwechseln.


----------



## -Migu- (16. Dezember 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Oh großer Kriegsfürst !
> In Europa nennen sie dies STRATEGIE.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist es ne Strategie. Aber ohne Ehre und Stolz. ^^ Mehr sag ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. Dezember 2009)

für mich ein klarer fall von mimimi @TE


----------



## Lailurya (18. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Du kannst in solchen Fällen ein Ticket schreiben... Der GM wird wenn der Fall wirklich so extrem ist wie du ihn schilderst einschreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meine mich noch recht entsinnen zu können, das zu Zeiten des alten Ticketsystems noch zu den Dingen, "die nich unter Belästigung fallen", Leichencamping gehörte. Warum sollte es auch verboten sein?
Immerhin warnen dich die Anfängertipps beim Betreten eines Spieler gegen Spielergebiets davor, dass du hier von der Gegenfraktion angegriffen werden kannst.


----------



## Denys (18. Dezember 2009)

DAs mache ich auch manchmal mit meinem 80er in low Gebiete gehen und allys ganken.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach.... es macht tierisch Spaß sich drüber zu freuen und dran zu denken wie der andere sich wohl grad vor dem PC aufregt ^^

Wenn du ein Problem damit hast dann geh auf einen PVE Server.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Dezember 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> DAs mache ich auch manchmal mit meinem 80er in low Gebiete gehen und allys ganken.
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach.... es macht tierisch Spaß sich drüber zu freuen und dran zu denken wie der andere sich wohl grad vor dem PC aufregt ^^


Du hast mein tiefstes Mitleid


----------



## Tehodrakis (18. Dezember 2009)

olollooolkwaefojerfswjasg, ich dat glüdsvh


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2009)

öhh ja, denke ich auch @ Vorposter o.O


----------



## Matress (18. Dezember 2009)

Lowies Ganken > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



isso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (23. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> ggf. werden sie selbst auch von anderen angegangen im chat..... nicht jeder denkt einseitig.
> 
> Selbst mit bekommen das es solche Auswirkungen haben KANN.



Und dann hören die Ganker auf zu ganken? Lächerlich


----------



## Flana (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich find´s im schlingdorntal echt extrem teilweise wie dort gegankt wird! Ich selbst bin auf nen pvp-rp server, weil ich das einfach reizvoller finde das man sich gegenseitig angreifen kann. Aber das 80er stundenlang einen campen, das geht ja nun mal gar nicht und ist meiner meinung mach auch voll am spielprinzip vorbei. Da sollte blizzard mal nen riegel vor schieben, wie das man ab nem bestimmten levelunterschied leute nur alle 24 stunden einmal plätten darf oder so. das hat für mich auch nix mehr mit pvp zu tun, wenn 80er meinen sich an anderen spielern,welche sich noch nicht mal ansatzweise wehren können auslassen.


----------



## grimmzahn_drei (23. Dezember 2009)

Wer ist der größere Idiot? Der Idiot, der gankt, oder der Idiot, der sich ganken lässt.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2009)

Ganken ist in Ordnung, Extrem-Ganken ist in Ordnunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

